# Nouvel Imac: nouveau design...



## oohTONY (20 Mai 2006)

Salut,
Voici comment j'imagine le prochain iMac :






Version Haute Definition {-ici-}

Configurations :
- Processeur Intel Core Duo II à 2.6 Ghz
- Cache N2 4 Mo partagés 
- Bus système 900 MHz    
- Mémoire 2048 Mo de mémoire extensible jusqu'à 3x2 Go. 
- Disque dur 2 x Serial ATA 160 Go en RAID 0 ; ou 2 x Serial ATA 250 Go en RAID 0
- Disque optique SuperDrive Extreme 16x à chargement latéral avec prise en charge de la gravure sur supports Blue-Ray double couche à une vitesse de 2,4x (DVD+R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) 
-Affichage Écran TFT cristaux liquides à matrice active Haute Definition : 23 pouces (diagonale visible) panoramique, 2560 x 1600 pixels, 26 millions de couleurs
- Caméra vidéo iSight intégrée, 3.2 Millions de pixels, autofocus, cadrage atomatique avec zoom optique 3x
- Graphismes NVidia : modèl non définis 
- Audio : carte Audio 7.1
- Deux ports FireWire 400 ; un ports FireWire 800 ; cinq ports USB 2.1, deux ports USB 1.1 (sur le clavier) ; port mini-DVI ; sortie DVI ; sortie VGA ; sortie S-video et vidéo composite ; entrée/sortie HDMI
- Audio Enceintes stéréo intégrées, microphone intégré, sortie optique, entrée ligne audio et micro
- Mise en réseau Ethernet 10/100/1000BASE-T (Gigabit) intégré 
- Mise en réseau sans fil Carte Wi-Fi AirPort Extreme (802.11g/b) 88 Mbps intégrée ; module Bluetooth 2.0 intégré. 
- Souris Apple Mighty Mouse Laser 6 boutons, clavier Bluetooth, Télécomande Apple Remote 2.0
Prix  : 2499 
 

Je vois pas du tout comment apple pourait faire mieu...
Vous avez des idées vous ?


----------



## houlala63 (20 Mai 2006)

pour le 23" deja,je crois que ca va pas etre possible ...


----------



## dandu (20 Mai 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Voici comment j'imagine le prochain iMac :
> 
> 
> ...



*Comme ça *


----------



## touna (20 Mai 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Voici comment j'imagine le prochain iMac :
> 
> 
> ...


en changeant radicalement de look 
car celui-le ressemble beaucoup a l'imac actuel


----------



## Warflo (20 Mai 2006)

Moi je vois qu'une possibilité:
En 2004, Apple à étonné tout le monde en mettant tout un ordinateur dans l'écran (plat, cela s'entend).
La prochaine étape? Son seul moyen d'innover serait de mettre tout un ordinateur...dans le clavier.
Je dis pas que ça serait utile, mais il se démarquerait 
Pas un tablet PC, mais un vrai écran 17 ou 20", à même le bureau, comme si on travaillait sur un cahier.
Avec bien sur écran tactile.
Peut-être un jour dans le future... peut-être que les brevets d'Apple sur les écran tactiles ne concerne pas un iPod touchscreen, mais un iMac tactil ...
Enfin, l'avenir nous le dira :rateau:


----------



## touna (20 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois qu'une possibilité:
> En 2004, Apple à étonné tout le monde en mettant tout un ordinateur dans l'écran (plat, cela s'entend).
> La prochaine étape? Son seul moyen d'innover serait de mettre tout un ordinateur...dans le clavier.
> Je dis pas que ça serait utile, mais il se démarquerait
> ...


bonne idée  ; mais pourquoi pas un Imac sans écran?
je m'explique: pas d'écran visible l'Imac éteint et  lorsque que on allumerai l'ordi,un écran  pliable sortirai du ventre de la machine; non? :love: :love: :style:


----------



## iLight (20 Mai 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée  ; mais pourquoi pas un Imac sans écran?
> je m'explique: pas d'écran visible l'Imac éteint et  lorsque que on allumerai l'ordi,un écran  pliable sortirai du ventre de la machine; non? :love: :love: :style:


 on fait plus simple, mini projecteur intégré dans le clavier, un mur blanc (ou une toile, livré avec la machine) et on à notre iMac !! avec taille d'ecran reglable en plus, on fait une presentation a un grand public ?? pas de probleme on agrendi l'ecran (touche clavier dédié), on est dans une petite piece et on a pas le choix d'etre proche de l'écran ?? on la met plus petite  !! 

 par contre , ça tuerais les portable, pensez y, tout l'ordinateur dans le clavier, seulement qu'une souris a mettre a coté (encore la, on peut mettre un tracpad sur le clavier...)

on peut bien rêver ?!? !!


----------



## touna (20 Mai 2006)

pas sur que ce soit pratique, les projecteur n'ont généralement pas de bonne résolutions (je préfère le 23" en 2560*1600 de oohTONY ) et puis ça fait du bruit et ce chauffe beaucoup. Mais bien sur on a le droit de rêver


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Et le principal inconvénient d'un projecteur, c'est qu'il faut être dans l'obscurité pour l'apprécier pleinement...


----------



## iota (20 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Configurations :
> - Processeur Intel Core Duo II à *2.6 Ghz*
> - Cache N2 4 Mo partagés
> - *Bus système 900 MHz*
> - Mémoire 2048 Mo de mémoire extensible jusqu'à *3x*2 Go.


C'est pas gagné  

Sinon, la réalisation est sympa 

@+
iota


----------



## iLight (20 Mai 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> pas sur que ce soit pratique, les projecteur n'ont généralement pas de bonne résolutions (je préfère le 23" en 2560*1600 de oohTONY ) et puis ça fait du bruit et ce chauffe beaucoup. Mais bien sur on a le droit de rêver


en fait, je parlais de mini projecteur, j'ai lu quelquepart sur le web que c'était en développement pour intégrer dans des PDA .. l'optique n'est pas plus gros que le bout d'un stylo (enfin le gros bout, pas celui avec lequel on écrit !!)


----------



## Warflo (20 Mai 2006)

Mais tu auras pas 30" avec un projecteur de la taille d'un stylo :rateau:


----------



## davdenice (21 Mai 2006)

En ordinateur dans le clavier, on a dèjà eu :
C64, Amstrad CPC, Amiga 500, Atari 520 ST ...


----------



## Warflo (21 Mai 2006)

Je voulais plutot dire, le clavier dans l'ordinateur  ...


----------



## oohTONY (21 Mai 2006)

Alors personne n'a d'idées sur un éventuel design du futur iMac ?


----------



## moPod (21 Mai 2006)

[MODE PETIT MALIN]

Ben si surement Apple ! Héhéhé...!

[/MODE PETIT MALIN]

 moPod+


----------



## manustyle (22 Mai 2006)

La HD c'est 1920x1080 maxi, après ça sert a rien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> La HD c'est 1920x1080 maxi, après ça sert a rien


Et puis sinon, il y a toujours le JMMPP.


----------



## manustyle (22 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis sinon, il y a toujours le JMMPP.



  euh c'est quoi ça ?


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis sinon, il y a toujours le JMMPP.


Toi aussi t'es chez cretin.fr? :love:


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est quoi ça ?


La HD selon cretin.fr


----------



## Max London (22 Mai 2006)

Un peu surréalistes les prévisions quand même.
Sinon un iMac 23" serait plutot attrayant, il est vrai.
Bon je vais aller sur cretin.fr juste pour voir 

Edit: Ah mais ouiii  c'est ce truc trop marrant de Free!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'es chez cretin.fr? :love:


Non, mais à chaque fois que je vois la pub, j'ai envie de changer de FAI.


----------



## Paradise (23 Mai 2006)

j'aimerais tellement qu'Apple pense à resortir un iMac G4 (articulé) et le passe en e, core duo   vraiment amoureux de ce concept


----------



## manustyle (23 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La HD selon cretin.fr



Mince mais qui sont les "crétins" qui se sont amusés a faire ce site ? 

Tu temps a perdre, y en a ils ont :rateau:


----------



## apenspel (24 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> on fait plus simple, mini projecteur intégré dans le clavier, un mur blanc (ou une toile, livré avec la machine) et on à notre iMac !! avec taille d'ecran reglable en plus, on fait une presentation a un grand public ?? pas de probleme on agrendi l'ecran (touche clavier dédié), on est dans une petite piece et on a pas le choix d'etre proche de l'écran ?? on la met plus petite  !!


Beaucoup mieux, tu dévies le laser du lecteur/graveur et tu projettes un hologramme. L'idéal pour la 3D !
Avec bien-sûr 3 iSights pour capter ta tronche en 3D.
Comme il n'y a rien de plus précis qu'un laser, la définition, on s'en fiche.

Et je sors ça sans avoir fumé.

Quoique mes chaussettes s'en souviennent.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Mince mais qui sont les "crétins" qui se sont amusés a faire ce site ?
> 
> Tu temps a perdre, y en a ils ont :rateau:


Free.fr


----------



## Max London (24 Mai 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup mieux, tu dévies le laser du lecteur/graveur et tu projettes un hologramme. L'idéal pour la 3D !
> Avec bien-sûr 3 iSights pour capter ta tronche en 3D.
> Comme il n'y a rien de plus précis qu'un laser, la définition, on s'en fiche.
> 
> ...



Sans avoir fumé? 
Ouais, ben de toute façon je crois qu'il faut une bonne pénombre pour un projo non?
Enfin j'en ai un chez moi, et si le soir il est très lumineux, en journée l'image est déjà plus palotte.


----------



## cham (7 Juin 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas du tout comment apple pourait faire mieu...
> Vous avez des idées vous ?



- Un petit lecteur de cartes compact flash et SD intégré sur le côté, ce serait top
- Une dalle de qualité, pour changer
- une épaisseur très réduite, pour un design plus "aérien"
- Un clavier rétro éclairé qui fait plus ramasse miettes, ou un petit spot à la base du iMac pour éclairer le clavier
- La luminosité de l'écran qui s'adapte à l'environnement. 
- Une souris avec une sensation "physique" du clic : il faut qu'on sente qu'on enfonce le bouton, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas avec la mighty.

Père Noël, si tu nous entend...


----------



## cookie (8 Juin 2006)

Et pourquoi pas y intégrer un clavier virtuel ?
 ==> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/8193/


----------



## frolick10 (8 Juin 2006)

Question clavier le mieux serait le clavier avec touches lumineuses Oled qui permet d'indiquer la fonction des touches / prog ex: clavier mode final cut avec les raccourcis clavier. Ca evite d'acheter un type de clavier pa prog :rateau:

Le lecteur de cartes mémoires serait discret et pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

cham a dit:
			
		

> - Un petit lecteur de cartes compact flash et SD intégré sur le côté, ce serait top
> - Une dalle de qualité, pour changer
> - une épaisseur très réduite, pour un design plus "aérien"
> - Un clavier rétro éclairé qui fait plus ramasse miettes, ou un petit spot à la base du iMac pour éclairer le clavier
> ...


 
je partage tes envies, mais j'aimerai surtout, sous le même design, que la base de l'écran recharge le calvier et la souris sans fil lorsqu'on les repose dessus (comme les tapis en devellopement pour recharger les portables.

ça permettrait de gagner de la place sur le bureau et de ne plus se prendre la tête avec des piles.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juin 2006)

Hum..... j'ai encore une petite idée : Faire un écran plant tout simple. Avec à l'arrière, des port auxquels on accède pas souvent (Ex : le FireWire vers le disque dur de sauvegarde) 

Puis le clavier, avec dans la tranche du clavier, d'un coté le lecteur/graveur de tout ce qui est rond et qui fait 12cm de diamètre (Comme ça, on met tout le monde d'accord ), de l'autre, quelques ports USB, la connectique pour l'audio simple (genre prise casque), un lecteur de cartes média et autres fantasmes. 

Les deux parties sont reliées par une connexion sans fil de très bonne qualité. 

Biensûr, le clavier serais capable de tenir pendant des journées entière à faire de la lecture de DVD, utiliser tous les ports USB et les emplacement média en même temps, sans faiblir.

Et je reprends l'idée de Bouhbouh : le socle de l'écran est capable de recharger tous les périphériques capables de ce recharger par ce procédé. (Le clavier et la souris étant les premiers sur la liste.)


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Hum..... j'ai encore une petite idée : Faire un écran plant tout simple. Avec à l'arrière, des port auxquels on accède pas souvent (Ex : le FireWire vers le disque dur de sauvegarde)
> 
> Puis le clavier, avec dans la tranche du clavier, d'un coté le lecteur/graveur de tout ce qui est rond et qui fait 12cm de diamètre (Comme ça, on met tout le monde d'accord ), de l'autre, quelques ports USB, la connectique pour l'audio simple (genre prise casque), un lecteur de cartes média et autres fantasmes.
> 
> ...



Bref tu veux mettre UC dans le clavier...?  




			
				cookie a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas y intégrer un clavier virtuel ?
> ==> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/8193/



Pas super pratique quand tu prend le clavier sur les genoux non..? c'est beau mais il faut vraiment être n bon geek pour acheter ca!! ;D


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2006)

Chais pas si vous avez vu le dernier portable haut de gamme de Dell, le truc qui se replie pour faire une grosse valoche en gros... Pourquoi pas un truc comme ça pour le iMac, pour le rendre transportable mine de rien ?


----------



## Max London (12 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas si vous avez vu le dernier portable haut de gamme de Dell, le truc qui se replie pour faire une grosse valoche en gros... Pourquoi pas un truc comme ça pour le iMac, pour le rendre transportable mine de rien ?



Ouais j'ai vu...plutôt sympa 
Mais attention, si on se retrouve avec un DD 2,5" bonjour les frais!
Par contre, les idées du clavier qui ferait office de lecteur DVD...etc, je crois que c'est inimaginable du point de vue de la batterie, et puis le clavier pourrait tomber.
Mais c'est un concept très sympa lui aussi!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juin 2006)

Du point de vue des batteries, ne t'inquiète pas ....   L'avenir l'apporteras.

Par contre, je comprends pas à quoi tu fait allusion quand tu dis "le clavier pourrais tomber"


----------



## Max London (12 Juin 2006)

Enfin je veux dire, un clavier sans fil, peut tomber, genre de la table (sans le faire exprès ).  Et si on casse bêtement le lecteur dvd ainsi c'est plutot con 
Au fait,  c'est techniquement possible une connection sans fil assez grande?
Le disque dur serait lui aussi dans le clavier?

Je pose ces questions car ce concet m'intérese


----------



## noche84 (12 Juin 2006)

L'idéal serait de pouvoir diffuser l'électricité sans fil  Le clavier serait donc sur secteur sans fil et non sur batterie... Un genre de Wifi électrique donc...

Mais actuellement, c'est techniquement impossible ( et puis le clavier serait plus gros... Nous verrons ça en 2030-2040  )


----------



## Max London (12 Juin 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal serait de pouvoir diffuser l'électricité sans fil  Le clavier serait donc sur secteur sans fil et non sur batterie... Un genre de Wifi électrique donc...
> 
> Mais actuellement, c'est techniquement impossible ( et puis le clavier serait plus gros... Nous verrons ça en 2030-2040  )



Aah...l'electricité sans fil...j'ai pas mal fantasmé la dessus


----------



## noche84 (12 Juin 2006)

J'ai un ami qui étudie la physique et qui compte faire une spécialisation dans le domaine de la quantique, faudra que j'en parle avec lui 

Au mieux, ce que nous pourrions avoir dans ce style la serait le clavier rechargeable cité plus haut... Mais le problème de la taille ( et la chaleur sur les genoux pour ceux qui utilisent leur clavier comme moi ) n'est toujours pas résolu...

Les CD et DVDs sont toujours un peu gros... Ainsi que les disques durs... Même si, comparé à ce que l'on proposait il y a 50 ans c'est pas mal quand même avouons le 

Au sinon, pour en revenir au sujet du design ( realiste ) du futur iMac...  J'ai du mal à voir comment ils vont pouvoir compacter + l'ordinateur... ( Notez que je regrette un peu le design du G4 avec écran sur bras pivotant permettant une + grande flexibilité... 
Peut être peut-on imaginer l'écran  fixé à l'aide "d'une boule" et non plus d'une barre à l'arrière comme c'est le cas actuellement... pour permettre de  faire pivoter l'écran de gauche à droite...

Mais j'me demande ce qu'ils vont bien pouvoir inventer après le design "iMac G5"


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai, à chaque iMac on dit que le design est terrible et qu'on voit pas ce qu'ils pourront faire après...


----------



## Max London (13 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, à chaque iMac on dit que le design est terrible et qu'on voit pas ce qu'ils pourront faire après...




Je suppose qu'on aura un écran encore plus fin, une sorte de MacBook Pro 17" avec le clavier ouvert à 360 degrés...si vous me suivez


----------



## cookie (13 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose qu'on aura un écran encore plus fin, une sorte de MacBook Pro 17" avec le clavier ouvert à 360 degrés...si vous me suivez



Heu... non, je suis pas trop la ?


----------



## Max London (13 Juin 2006)

Ben imagine que tu ouvre ton MacBook Pro ok?
Tu as un angle de 90° quand il est posé normalement.  Imagine maintenant que tu continues à l'ouvrir, il est a plat, il y a un agle de 180° (Techniquement impossible :rateau.  Tu continues, il y a un angle de 270 puis 360°.
La partie avec le clavier vient donc "derrière" l'écran, et tu te retrouve, si tu le pose à la verticale, avec un iMac Core Duo 17", 2,16 Ghz, FireWire 800 et de 2,5 cm d'épaisseur 

Tiens au fait tu habites où à Bruxelles?


----------



## ederntal (13 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ben imagine que tu ouvre ton MacBook Pro ok?
> Tu as un angle de 90° quand il est posé normalement.  Imagine maintenant que tu continues à l'ouvrir, il est a plat, il y a un agle de 180° (Techniquement impossible :rateau.  Tu continues, il y a un angle de 270 puis 360°.
> La partie avec le clavier vient donc "derrière" l'écran, et tu te retrouve, si tu le pose à la verticale, avec un iMac Core Duo 17", 2,16 Ghz, FireWire 800 et de 2,5 cm d'épaisseur
> 
> Tiens au fait tu habites où à Bruxelles?



En gros un Tablet Pc...


----------



## cookie (13 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ben imagine que tu ouvre ton MacBook Pro ok?
> Tu as un angle de 90° quand il est posé normalement.  Imagine maintenant que tu continues à l'ouvrir, il est a plat, il y a un agle de 180° (Techniquement impossible :rateau.  Tu continues, il y a un angle de 270 puis 360°.
> La partie avec le clavier vient donc "derrière" l'écran, et tu te retrouve, si tu le pose à la verticale, avec un iMac Core Duo 17", 2,16 Ghz, FireWire 800 et de 2,5 cm d'épaisseur



Mais si le clavier est derrière l'écran comment tu fais pour écrire et regarder l'écran en même temps. Non, je déconne. J'ai bien compris.
Ce serait effectivement une chouette innovation. Mais je pense que s'appliquerait plutôt au MacBook Pro plutôt qu'aux iMac.




			
				maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait tu habites où à Bruxelles?



J'habite à Schaerbeek, du côté de Meiser.
Et toi ? Tu habites Bruxelles ?


----------



## Max London (13 Juin 2006)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Mais si le clavier est derrière l'écran comment tu fais pour écrire et regarder l'écran en même temps. Non, je déconne. J'ai bien compris.
> Ce serait effectivement une chouette innovation. Mais je pense que s'appliquerait plutôt au MacBook Pro plutôt qu'aux iMac.
> 
> 
> ...



[HS]A Linkebeek, c'est a côté d'Uccle [/HS]
Enfin, on pourrait cependant avoir une idée de l'épaisseur de nos prochains iMac 
Mais j'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont pas jouer la carte du "encore plus fin", mais plutôt du "encore plus ergonomique"


----------



## SveDec (13 Juin 2006)

Le prochain iMac ? Bof, ça sera sûrement qqe chose comme un *a*Mac


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Juin 2006)

> Mais j'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont pas jouer la carte du "encore plus fin", mais plutôt du "encore plus ergonomique"


Ils pourraient aussi nous la faire dans le "encore plus économique"  

Pour ce qui est de mon idée, il est pas question que le disque dur soit dans le clavier (ça serais complètement idiot  ) 

L'idée de base est en fait d'avoir tout ce que l'on viens à toucher souvent, à portée de main. Le reste, derrière l'écran. 
En tout cas, personnellement, Je ne change pas de disque dur tous les jours.  (Par contre, je veut bien qu'il soit aussi facile à changer que sur le MacBook :love: )

Sur le point de la solidité..... C'est tout de même assez robuste un clavier.... ... et ça tombe pas souvent (Moins qu'un portable en tout cas)
Mais ta question n'est pas mauvaise car le fait que le clavier soit sans fil et que tous les composants nécessaire à l'utilisation soient dans le clavier, l'utilisation va être différente : on va l'utiliser plus souvent depuis un canapé, wc (pour ceux qui ont un iMac derrière la porte  ) ... ou tout autre chose n'ayant pas de table pour supporter un clavier. Donc, plus de chance de chuter. Mais bon, en choisissant les bons matériaux, et une architecture interne assez robuste, je pense que le pire doit être évitable 

Bonne journée


----------



## noche84 (14 Juin 2006)

Bah perso j'utilise le clavier sur mes genoux ( je ne le regarde pas trop j'avoue ) mais vu que j'ai le dos qui tient avec 2 barres métaliques à 22 ans ( vive les voitures... enfin si, vive les voitures mais avec modération les enfants  ) je dois avouer que rien que tendre les bras en avant tire sur le dos etc etc... bref j'dois être quasi le seul dans le cas mais c'est moins fatiguant pour le dos d'avoir le clavier sur les genoux... Et a mon avis, ça doit être meilleurs dans d'autres cas...

BREF avoir un truc trop lourd sur les genoux ne m'intéresse pas trop

+ 

Avez vous entendu parler de l'article sur la stérilité causée par les portables sur les genoux des gens ? hé oui messieurs, si nous avons les organes génitaux externes, c'est qu'il y a une raison lol... La chaleur des portables augmente la chaleur et donc la stérilité... Un clavier lourd et chaud sur mes genoux ne m'intéresserait pas trop... Notez qu'outre le poid et la stérilité, la chaleur ne me dérangerait pas en hivers, mais pour le moment, ça aurait tendance à me gêner...

( Je parle beaucoup pour ne pas dire grand chose mais il est tard ( ou tot ) et je laisse à votre soin l'immense bonheur de me résumer  )

Notez qu'on en parle + haut du clavier comportant les composants...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Juin 2006)

Dans le cas de mon projet en tout cas, il n'y à rien qui chauffe dans le clavier (à pars la batterie, quand elle se recharge, et donc, pas sur les genoux.

Parc contre, il est vrais que la chaleur dégagée par les ordinateur portable (lors qu'elle est trop grande) peut entraîner ce genre de problèmes. Mais Il faut voir aussi comment on l'utilise : Moi quand j'ai la chance de pouvoir utiliser un ordinateur portable, le le met le plus loin possible sur mes jambes. Pas pour mes testicules, mais parce que ça me va bien mieux que de l'avoir juste a bord de l'aine. 

(J'image bien la position du type qui utilise le portable qui est juste au dessus de ses testicules...   ... Vive les cyphoses ! )

Mais bon... HS :modo:


----------



## noche84 (14 Juin 2006)

Ah ui, j'avoue que je n'avais pas lu la négation dans la phrase à propos du disque dur 

Donc c'est vrai qu'avoir une petite batterie dans le clavier ainsi que quelques ports n'a pas beaucoup d'impacts sur le dégagement de chaleur.


----------



## g200 (14 Juin 2006)

Oui enfin moi je crois qu'apple sortira un truc auquel on s'atendra pas et ce sera plus imac mais autre chose....
L'avenir nous le dira (vite j'espere)lol


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (5 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de trouver ça. 



http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/index.php?image_id=1248178&member



C'est la pure imagination je pense, mais ça fait pas rêver....?:style:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2006)

He ... pourquoi pas... mais pas tout de suite. On en pas encore invent&#233; la technologie qui fait un truc pareil et aussi bien ( &#224; par la mod&#233;lisation 3D    ) 

Puis je pense pas que le public soit pr&#234;t &#224; ce genre de chose.... (CF: Newton)

PS : Petites retouches : 
&#8710; Le clavier n'est absolument pas ergonomique comme &#231;a : il doit &#234;tre concave dans l'autre sens (Vous me suivez ? :affraid: )

&#8710; La souri est horrible. 

&#8710; Qualit&#233; des hauts parleurs douteuse. De plus, je pense que le jour o&#249; on sera capable de faire des &#233;crans comme le concept le pr&#233;sente, on sera aussi capable de faire des membranes vibratoires tr&#232;s fines et transparentes, qui pourront &#234;tre plaqu&#233;es directement &#224; la surface de l'&#233;cran. Pour plus de profondeur, y-en aura aussi &#224; l'arri&#232;re de l'&#233;cran.

&#8710; On dirais que le CD sors par le haut du corps de calcul : Le monsieur &#224; aussi invent&#233; le monde sans poussi&#232;re ? Si oui, je suis preneur   


Si non, c'est du beau boulot  !!!!


----------



## g200 (6 Juillet 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> PS : Petites retouches :
> ? Le clavier n'est absolument pas ergonomique comme ça : il doit être concave dans l'autre sens (Vous me suivez ? :affraid: )
> 
> ? La souri est horrible.


Mais ces 2 points sont les plus importants.
Si n peut rien taper avec ses deux mains sur le clavier....c'est pas tres pratique:mouais:  
Et la souris est vraiment   :hein:   :casse: :afraid: :rateau: et je pese mes simsleys.lol


----------



## oohTONY (9 Juillet 2006)

Magnifiquement bien réalisé mais loin d'être réaliste. Ils sont ou les fils ? Les hauts parleurs sont à piles ? Voir le lecteur CD à travers son écran ca peut être embêtant...


----------



## noche84 (9 Juillet 2006)

Bah je suppose que dans l'idée du réalisateur, tu peux changer l'opacité de l'écran un peu comme on le ferait avec certaines fenêtres ;-)

Je vois mal ça sortir d'ici quelques mois  Mais qui sait, quelques décénies peut-être


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juillet 2006)

> (the screen) is totally transparent when the iMac is not in use. The screen can also be set to various levels of translucency, and can fade during sleep modes etc.


----------



## noche84 (10 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben voila, j'aurais du relire 

La métode des hologrammes ça marche comment ? parce qu'au sinon on aurait plutot une base avec quelques caméras implantées un bureau 3D avec les divers élément mis holographiquements... et on pourrait les sélectionner "a la main"...

Hein, tant qu'on est dans les idées folles et supra-avangardistes


----------



## iota (10 Juillet 2006)

Salut.



			
				oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Magnifiquement bien réalisé mais loin d'être réaliste. Ils sont ou les fils ? Les hauts parleurs sont à piles ?


Les hauts parleurs sans-fil, c'est certainement le truc le plus invraisemblable dans cette réalisation   

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (10 Juillet 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> (the screen) is totally transparent when the iMac is not in use. The screen can also be set to various levels of translucency, and can fade during sleep modes etc.




C'est un peu comme quand Alice passe chez toi, c'est bien beau sur le coup mais après tu ne retrouve plus rien


----------



## oohTONY (29 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

Nouveau petit FACK vite fait :







iMac 21" Core 2 Duo

C'est l&#224; que je m'apper&#231;ois que la barre assez large du dessous n'est pas si moche que &#231;a... et vous ?


----------



## bill clinton (30 Juillet 2006)

Complètement raison, la grande barre tout de suite, je l'accepte mieux en voyant ce fake... ce qui m' amène à penser que c'est tout le style de l'écran de imac qui serait à revoir...
c'est ça la soluce !


----------



## oohTONY (30 Juillet 2006)

J'ai aussi agrandis un peu l'écran et c'est pour cela que je pense qu'enlever de la matière à l'iMac serrait de foirer toute sa beauté....:love:


----------



## jphg (4 Août 2006)

bon, sinon, ya Lebedev qui avance
optimus-mini


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Août 2006)

Ha... c'est pour plus vite que je ne le pr&#233;voyais ce truc


----------



## jphg (4 Août 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ha... c'est pour plus vite que je ne le prévoyais ce truc


rhooo, ben oui il est en pre-order maintenant (enfin pour windows) et le clavier optimus va voir le jour en fin d'année...


----------



## CERDAN (5 Août 2006)

il pourrait inventer aussi des lecteurs de cartes int&#233;gr&#233;s dans la clavier c'est moins encombrant.


----------



## oohTONY (5 Août 2006)

C'est quoi le rapport de ce clavier avec l'iMac ??


----------



## jphg (6 Août 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le rapport de ce clavier avec l'iMac ?


aucun, si ce n'est du design (genre "et qu'est-ce qu'on peut inventer de nouveau et patati et patata)


----------



## Foguenne (6 Août 2006)

macrumors.com/ annonce un iMac 25' noir.  

C'est clair de plus grand écran arriveront mais dès demain, j'ai un doute.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> macrumors.com/ annonce un iMac 25' noir.
> 
> C'est clair de plus grand écran arriveront mais dès demain, j'ai un doute.


 ....... encore un qui tire trop fort sur la masturbation informatique...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ....... encore un qui tire trop fort sur la masturbation informatique...



humhum...


----------



## pim (8 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> macrumors.com/ annonce un iMac 25' noir.
> 
> C'est clair de plus grand écran arriveront mais dès demain, j'ai un doute.



Déjà un 23" ce serait pas mal. Alors un 25" ! Surtout si la différence de prix avec le 20" reste de 300 , comme c'est le cas entre un 17" et un 20" équipés à l'identique !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Boum !


&#199;a n'avais rien &#224; voir avec toi, c'&#233;tait surtout bas&#233; sur ces "rumeurs" qui ne devraient m&#234;me pas &#234;tre publi&#233;s sur des sites &#224; rumeur, tellement elles sont injustifi&#233;s. 



			
				http://page2.macrumors.com/ a dit:
			
		

> Mac Pro Cube.
> 25" iMac in Black
> and 37" (4520x2540) displays




Ceci dit, &#231;a fait du bien d'&#234;tre remis &#224; sa place.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avais rien à voir avec toi, c'était surtout basé sur ces "rumeurs" qui ne devraient même pas être publiés sur des sites à rumeur, tellement elles sont injustifiés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oki.  :love: 

Vu la baisse de prix du 23', on peut s'attendre, je l'espère à un iMac 23'.
Ce qui serait chouette, c'est un iMac 23' avec deux DD de 500 Go.
Un pour bosser, un pour Time Machine.   
(Je sais je rêve.  bon il reste les Mac Pro mais c'est quand même un autre budget.  )


----------



## cookie (9 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> oki.  :love:
> 
> Vu la baisse de prix du 23', on peut s'attendre, je l'espère à un iMac 23'.
> Ce qui serait chouette, c'est un iMac 23' avec deux DD de 500 Go.



Je me dit aussi que si Apple remplace le 17" par le 20" et le 20" par le 23", ce sera plus facile pour eux à gérer puisqu'il auront moins de dalles différentes à devoir utiliser.

Par contre, si ça se fait, ça m'étonnerais beaucoup qu'ils se contentent de faire le même avec un écran plus grand. Je pense qu'Apple en profitera pour revoir la robe de l'iMac


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Ca m'&#233;tonnerait qu'Apple abandonne l'iMac 17 pouces, il y a aussi une client&#232;le qui appr&#233;cie d'avoir un ordinateur de bureau relativement comptact et discret. *
17 pouces, c'est quand m&#234;me confortable (tout d&#233;pend de la r&#233;solution, bien-s&#251;r), puisque c'est la taille maximale du MacBook Pro...


* sauf si Apple se d&#233;brouille pour que le design soit l&#233;ger, mais alors vraiment l&#233;g&#233;r... :love:


----------



## pim (9 Août 2006)

Il y a clairement des clients pour un iMac 17". Le prix est plus l&#233;ger de 300 &#8364;, sans faire de l'ombre au Mac mini. Et n'oublions pas qu'&#224; une &#233;poque pas si lointaine, l'iMac &#233;tait commercialis&#233; en 3 formats : 15", 17" et 20" (c'&#233;tait l'iMac G4 dit "boule").



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vu la baisse de prix du 23', on peut s'attendre, je l'esp&#232;re &#224; un iMac 23'.



Le fait que je ne sois pas le seul &#224; avoir eut cette id&#233;e d'un iMac 23" me conforte. Ce serait vraiment bien, on s'habitue tr&#232;s vite &#224; ce confort, et l'absence de discr&#233;tion n'est pas du tout un point n&#233;gatif  En revanche pour que le centre de l'&#233;cran reste face aux yeux sur un bureau ordinaire, il faudra sans doute adapter le design !



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> bon il reste les Mac Pro mais c'est quand m&#234;me un autre budget.  )



Surtout que les MacPro n'ont ni t&#233;l&#233;commande, ni iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e. Ce sont de magnifiques stations de travail, rien &#224; voir avec le tout en un de l'iMac, qui est lui un tr&#232;s beau concept. Personnellement j'ai temporairement palli&#233; &#224; l'absence d'iMac 23" par l'adoption d'un petit Mac mini toutes options, avec une jolie iSight et un &#233;cran 23" qui l'accompagnent :love:


----------



## oohTONY (9 Août 2006)

Hé, on à déjà oublié ma version de l'iMac Pro 23" (Cf : première page de ce Toppic ) ??
Et en design j'ai aussi fait celui du début de la page 4.

Sinon je vois vraiment pas comment pourrait être le prochain iMac : il est déjà trop parfait...:love:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Lorsqu'on verra &#224; quoi ressemble le prochain iPod vid&#233;o, on pourra peut-&#234;tre deviner &#224; quoi ressemblera le prochain iMac...


----------



## pim (9 Août 2006)

Le design actuel pla&#238;t, pourquoi Apple se risquerait &#224; le changer ? &#192; la limite, une &#233;ventuelle version 23" pourrait &#234;tre plus mince... ou alors de m&#234;me &#233;paisseur, mais avec plus de choses dedans :love: :love:  Je vous laisse imaginer quoi


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Le design actuel plaît, pourquoi Apple se risquerait à le changer ? À la limite, une éventuelle version 23" pourrait être plus mince... ou alors de même épaisseur, mais avec plus de choses dedans :love: :love:  Je vous laisse imaginer quoi


Rappelle-toi, quand Apple a retiré l'ancien iMac (écran téléscopique), beaucoup n'ont pas compris l'intérêt de le remplacer.
Apple a aussi "tué" les macminis qui pourtant étaient très appréciés... mais pour les remplacer par le nano, hé hé...

Apple n'hésitera pas à remplacer l'iMac actuel si elle a "mieux" dans ses cartons.


----------



## cookie (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'on verra à quoi ressemble le prochain iPod vidéo, on pourra peut-être deviner à quoi ressemblera le prochain iMac...



Cool, l'iMac pourra lire la vidéo alors ?  


Sinon, c'est juste je me souviens du lancement de l'iMac et le slogan : "par les créateurs de l'iPod" avec le groupe "black eyed peas" qui le regardaient bêtement en disant woaaa, comme il est boooo ! .


----------



## Warflo (10 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Apple a aussi "tué" les *macminis* qui pourtant étaient très appréciés... mais pour les remplacer par le nano, hé hé....


iPod Mini ?


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> iPod Mini ?


Oups, lapsus... :rose: 

Merci d'avoir corrigé.


----------



## pim (10 Août 2006)

On est un peu en dehors de la discussion l&#224;, mais il est vrai que Apple pourrait continuer &#224; vendre des iPod 3G, des 4G couleurs et des iPod mini, car je pense qu'il y a toujours et encore des acheteurs int&#233;ress&#233;s par ces produits - par exemple, si ils sont vendus avec un bon rabais par rapport au prix initial - genre - 40 %. Ce n'est pas illusoire, car la marge d'Apple &#233;tait &#233;norme sur les premiers iPod.


----------



## romain31000 (6 Novembre 2006)

En surfant sur www.aventure-apple.com je regardais à quelle date sont sortis les différents Imac G3,G4,G5 puis à processeur Intel.
Si pour l'imac G3 il n'y a pas de date de sortie (peut être que quelqu'un peut me la renseigner), le Tournesol est sortie à l'occasion de la Macworld en janvier 2002.
Le G5 (avec un nouveau design) est sortie en Aout 2004  soit 32 mois plus tard.
Est ce que l'on peut penser qu'un Imac  avec un nouveau design pourrait sortir dans le courant de l'année 2007?
Je sais pas quel pourrait être le nouveau design, mais je note que depuis quelques temps apple a un peu la "flemme" de faire évoluer ses appareils coté désign:
-Macbook qui garde le design de l'ibook
-Macbook Pro qui garde le design du powerbook
-MacPro qui garde le design des PoweMac
-Pour l'Ipod c'est également vrai même si un Ipod vidéo d'ici la fin d'année pourrait changer la donne

Alors qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## disfortune (6 Novembre 2006)

romain31000 a dit:


> -Macbook qui garde le design de l'ibook



  t'as deja vu un macbook, a part qu'il est blanc (et encore) il a rien d'un ibook!!!


----------



## touna (6 Novembre 2006)

romain31000 a dit:


> En surfant sur www.aventure-apple.com je regardais &#224; quelle date sont sortis les diff&#233;rents Imac G3,G4,G5 puis &#224; processeur Intel.
> Si pour l'imac G3 il n'y a pas de date de sortie (peut &#234;tre que quelqu'un peut me la renseigner), le Tournesol est sortie &#224; l'occasion de la Macworld en janvier 2002.
> Le G5 (avec un nouveau design) est sortie en Aout 2004  soit 32 mois plus tard.
> Est ce que l'on peut penser qu'un Imac  avec un nouveau design pourrait sortir dans le courant de l'ann&#233;e 2007?
> ...


oui, en effet, c'est possible , L'Imac G3 est sortie au printemps 98 , il a bien dur&#233; un peu moin de 4ans. mais les ventes ont &#233;t&#233; mauvaise la derniere ann&#233;e  donc je pense que Apple a compris la lecon ; et d'ailleur elle a renouvell&#233; l'imac G4 au bout de 2 ans et demi
Le disign actuel a plus de deux ans donc... 
par contre il y a deja de nombreux fils qui parlent de ca  ( va voir dans le r&#233;capitulatif des rumeur en tete de forum )


----------



## yret (6 Novembre 2006)

touna a dit:


> par contre il y a deja de nombreux fils qui parlent de ca  ( va voir dans le r&#233;capitulatif des rumeur en tete de forum )



une bonne petite "fusion" et voil&#224; ! 

sinon, un nouveau design proche de l'actuel mais en gagnant du poids et de l'encombrement...


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Novembre 2006)

Je pense qu'Apple pourrait frapper un grand coup en sortant un tout nouvel iMac avec la sortie de Leopard.


----------



## disfortune (6 Novembre 2006)

Quelque chose qui se raprocherait du design de l'imac G4 :love: :love: :love: 
Mais la je pense que je reve


----------



## tyler_d (7 Novembre 2006)

je pense qu'apple n'a pas modifier le design actuel de ses machines tout simplement pour ne pas ajouter de confusion supplémentaire à cette histoire de "transition sur intel"... et dire aux gens qui n'y connaissent rien : rassurez-vous, c'est toujours un mac.

mais il devrait etre logique que tout cela change rapidement... et en meme temps, est ce qu'on peut faire mieux qu'actuellement en termes de design ?


----------



## romain31000 (7 Novembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> t'as deja vu un macbook, a part qu'il est blanc (et encore) il a rien d'un ibook!!!



Ils sont quand même pas super différent....
enfin je n'ai pas u en vrai cote à cote un ibook et un macbook


----------



## disfortune (7 Novembre 2006)

En meme temps, le design d'un portable, il faut y aller pour faire qqch de different; 
on peut pas toujours faire des ibook Palourde 
Pour rester dans le classe, c'est assez limité...
Mais je trouve le MB mieux que l'ibook


----------



## fredintosh (7 Novembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> et en meme temps, est ce qu'on peut faire mieux qu'actuellement en termes de design ?


Mieux que le design des iMac G5 / Intel ? Celui des iMac G4, par exemple...  

Je dis &#231;a tr&#232;s s&#233;rieusement. Apple n'a pas h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; relooker son iPod nano en reprenant le "vieux" design des anciens Ipod Mini, que beaucoup regrettaient.
Elle pourrait tr&#232;s bien reprendre sans vergogne le concept de l'iMac G4 pour le futur iMac, tout en utilisant &#233;videmment les derni&#232;res technologies.
Il semble que les Imac G4 d'occasion se vendent encore &#224; tr&#232;s bon prix, cela prouve que ce design a du succ&#232;s et m&#233;riterait d'&#234;tre red&#233;velopp&#233;.

Je verrais bien un genre de MacMini surmont&#233; d'un grand &#233;cran t&#233;lescopique tout fin et tout l&#233;ger...


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2006)

reregarder le premier fil, je trouve le concept interressant il reprend un peu l'esprit nano ou ipod mini


----------



## cookie (11 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement, si on regarde les derniers produits présentés par Apple (Nano 2, Shuffle, plus anciennement Mac mini et prochainement iTV), l'iMac n'est plus tout à fait dans le look Apple. S'il pouvait un peut plus se rapprocher du look de leurs écrans :love:

Il me semble que la combinaison plastique blanc plus aluminium devient petit à petit la marque de fabrique de la pomme. Ca me semble donc plausible.

Quand à date de sortie, étant donné que la transition vers Intel est terminée et que le public l'a plutôt bien accepté, ils vont pouvoir aller de l'avant et nous sortir une nouvelle machine.

De plus ça permettrait de l'associer à la sortie de Léopard.

Par contre, je me demande s'ils ne devraient pas proposer autre chose de plus révolutionnaire. Il faudrait voir au niveau des dernière technologies en fin de développement dans le monde informatique...


----------



## yret (12 Novembre 2006)

Franchement, je pense aussi que la transition vers Intel étant terminée, de nouveaux produits pourront probablement être développés...mais certainement pas avant un bon bout de temps...genre pas avant septembre 2007...


----------



## peyret (18 Novembre 2006)

et on roule le tout ......

lp:mouais:


----------



## CERDAN (19 Novembre 2006)

peyret a dit:


> et on roule le tout ......
> 
> lp:mouais:


 
????????????????????


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Novembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> ????????????????????


Effectivement, &#231;a n&#233;cessite quelques explications (Autant sur le rapport avec Apple, que sur le plan du principe et de la technologie.)


----------



## baron jugluff (25 Novembre 2006)

Il pourrait ressembler à ça ? :love:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2006)

baron jugluff a dit:


> Il pourrait ressembler &#224; &#231;a ? :love:



Si l'analogie avec l'iPod se poursuit, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre un truc dans le genre de ton fake...

Mais j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me que chez Apple, ils penseront &#224; mettre l'&#233;cran bien au milieu et qu'ils n'oublieront pas la webcam...   

Pour moi, l'iMac id&#233;al serait le m&#234;me design que les actuels moniteurs Apple, mais avec l'ordi en plus dedans. :love:


----------



## baron jugluff (26 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si l'analogie avec l'iPod se poursuit, ça pourrait être un truc dans le genre de ton fake...
> 
> Mais j'espère quand même que chez Apple, ils penseront à mettre l'écran bien au milieu et qu'ils n'oublieront pas la webcam...
> 
> Pour moi, l'iMac idéal serait le même design que les actuels moniteurs Apple, mais avec l'ordi en plus dedans. :love:


C'est des détails.


----------



## Paradise (27 Novembre 2006)

j'aimerai tellement que l'imacG4 soit utilisé comme base pour ce nouvel iMac


----------



## disfortune (27 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> j'aimerai tellement que l'imacG4 soit utilisé comme base pour ce nouvel iMac



Tu n'es pas le seul!!!
Qu'est ce que j'aimerais en avoir un....


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2006)

Je plussoie


----------



## disfortune (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon on est deja 3  
Ca y est steve va en tenir compte


----------



## kenell (29 Novembre 2006)

c'est vrai que l'imac G4 est très sympathique, mais il n'empèche que la taille su mac occupé sur la table est plus conséquente, et il y a peu de chance qu'apple revienne sur une telle base, même si elle l'a fait pour l'iPod notament. Je trouve l'iMac actuel assez réussi pour ma part, et puis apple saura toujours nous surprendre par son design innovant et très simple alors... pas la peine de se préoccuper dès maintenant sur un modèle encore relativement neuf et ''à jour'' niveau technologie.
a +


----------



## disfortune (29 Novembre 2006)

Le but c'est pas de refaire un G4 avec intel dedans, une inspiration; je vois bien qqch un tantinet plus grand que le mini, avec une "tige" a le G4 et un écran ultra-fin.....
Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un fake représentant mon idée ca serait cool


----------



## disfortune (29 Novembre 2006)

En voila un TRES MAL FAIT mais bon, comme ca mes idées sont exprimées


----------



## TranXarnoss (29 Novembre 2006)

Même apparence qu'actuellement, sauf qu'il y a 2 écrans qui se déplient pour une épaisseur identique. 2 x 20 pouces, bi-bureau ou pas, au choix. Le tout sur un pied revu, mais toujours design bien sûr, pour compenser le déséquilibre. Quelque chose de plus arrondi peut être. Un savant dosage du tournesol et de l'Imac actuel.
Lecteur de cartes flash indispensable.
Enfin, le tour de magie : plus de ventilateur inside.
Hear the difference.


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Le but c'est pas de refaire un G4 avec intel dedans, une inspiration; je vois bien qqch un tantinet plus grand que le mini, avec une "tige" a le G4 et un &#233;cran ultra-fin.....
> Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un fake repr&#233;sentant mon id&#233;e ca serait cool


Je sais pas si j'ai fait mieux que toi mais j'ai qd m&#234;me essay&#233; :
Voir la pièce jointe 12752

la tige est tr&#232;s mal faite excusez moi


----------



## yret (5 Décembre 2006)

moi non plus mais en tout cas, il faudrait peut-être lire tes mails ! :rateau:


----------



## leax (5 Décembre 2006)

Rha les graphistes du dimanche mdr...

Selon mes sources (qui ne sont ni plus ni moins corp apple...) le prochain iMac ressemblera de pres à une ergonomie iPod... mais c'est pas pour maintenant.

Pour info moi j'avais esquissé un truc du genre...


----------



## iBapt (5 Décembre 2006)

leax a dit:


> Rha les graphistes du dimanche mdr...
> 
> Pour info moi j'avais esquiss&#233; un truc du genre...



 Tout simplement magnifique, f&#233;licitations :king:


----------



## disfortune (5 Décembre 2006)

Deja posté, et sans signature "ian" sur http://www.renderosity.com/mod/gallery/index.php?image_id=1248178&member


----------



## fredintosh (5 Décembre 2006)

Mythomane ou plaisantin ?


----------



## disfortune (5 Décembre 2006)

Ou un peu des deux


----------



## CERDAN (6 Décembre 2006)

ca fait longtemps que ça existe, et on en a deja parlé, les hauts parleurs mini, sans fils, sont une perte de  temps, pour ne pas les integrer et la souris, quelle HORRRRREEEEUUUUR , c'est sur, apple ne sortira pas cette chose car ce n'est pas dans son environnement.


----------



## saturnin (11 Décembre 2006)

Soit dit en passant, avec le passage à intel on ne devait pas voir des mises à jour des machines plus fréquentes?
A quand le nouvel imac donc?


----------



## cookie (11 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Soit dit en passant, avec le passage à intel on ne devait pas voir des mises à jour des machines plus fréquentes?
> A quand le nouvel imac donc?



Si je ne me trompe pas, il est passé il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça en Core2Duo. Il y a donc effectivement des MAJ réguliaires au niveau des composants. Maintenant, ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils vont changer tous les 6 mois de look maintenant qu'ils tournent sur Intel.


----------



## saturnin (11 Décembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, il est passé il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça en Core2Duo. Il y a donc effectivement des MAJ réguliaires au niveau des composants. Maintenant, ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils vont changer tous les 6 mois de look maintenant qu'ils tournent sur Intel.



Oui mais en faisant l'un ils auraient également pu faire l'autre


----------



## sylver (14 Décembre 2006)

En fait, si on &#233;tablit que la mise &#224; jour de septembre (passage au Core 2 Duo et ajout du 24") serait une mise &#224; jour ultime pour les f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;es, on pourrait voir appara&#238;tre un nouveau mod&#232;le (nouveau design) d&#232;s janvier &#224; la Macworld.

Forc&#233;ment, en temps que connaisseur du monde mac, on trouverait cette mise &#224; jour pr&#233;matur&#233;e, quatre mois seulement apr&#232;s la pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Mais le design actuel &#233;tant quasiment inchang&#233; depuis le premier iMac G5 d'il y a 2 ans 1/2, le grand public ne serait pas choqu&#233; par cette &#233;volution. Et on rajoute qu'Intel sort des nouveaux processeurs toutes les deux minutes, ce qui ne freine plus Apple dans la sortie de nouvelles machines.

Ce qui pourrait &#233;corner cette th&#233;orie, c'est justement ce cours d&#233;lai de quatre mois depuis la pr&#233;c&#233;dente mise &#224; jour, ou encore la pr&#233;sentation d'un iPhone lors de la Macworld qui pousserait Apple &#224; mettre de c&#244;t&#233; toute autre annonce pour que cet iPhone soit la star de l'&#233;v&#233;nement.


----------



## cookie (14 Décembre 2006)

L'iMac G5 iSight est sortir octobre 2005, ça n'a pas empêché Apple de sortir la version Intel au mois de janvier 2006 soit effectivement 4 mois plus tard.

Comme je le disais plus haut, ça fait très longtemps qu'Apple n'a plus sortir un nouvel ordinateur (je parle physiquement et si on exclu la macbook). 
Pour être précis ça fait depuis janvier 2005 (mac mini) soit 2 ans.


----------



## sylver (14 Décembre 2006)

cookie a dit:


> L'iMac G5 iSight est sortir octobre 2005, ça n'a pas empêché Apple de sortir la version Intel au mois de janvier 2006 soit effectivement 4 mois plus tard.
> 
> Comme je le disais plus haut, ça fait très longtemps qu'Apple n'a plus sortir un nouvel ordinateur (je parle physiquement et si on exclu la macbook).
> Pour être précis ça fait depuis janvier 2005 (mac mini) soit 2 ans.



C'est juste, tu fais bien de parler du dernier iMac G5 très vite remplacé. Mais là les conditions étaient un peu différentes, la transition Intel devait démarrer pour surprendre tout le monde (elle n'était attendue que 6 mois plus tard), pour montrer que Apple maîtrisait tout.

Aussi, est-ce qu'il y a un nouveau processeur à mettre dans cet éventuel nouvel iMac ? Je ne vois pas la carrosserie changer sans modification du moteur...


----------



## cookie (15 Décembre 2006)

sylver a dit:


> Aussi, est-ce qu'il y a un nouveau processeur à mettre dans cet éventuel nouvel iMac ? Je ne vois pas la carrosserie changer sans modification du moteur...



Peut-être les Xeon Quad Core ?


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

Bon, maintenant que l'iPhone est sorti, on peut supposer que l'iMac version 2007 (s'il sort) aura un look, sinon inspiré de l'iPhone, au moins en harmonie avec cet iPhone.

 Et peut-être même un écran tactile... (même si ça pose plein de questions d'ergonomie, d'orientation de l'écran, etc.)

Je suis étonné de ne voir encore aucun nouveau fake à ce sujet...

Allez, rêvons... Le dernier slogan était : mais où est passé l'ordinateur ?
Le prochain sera-t-il : Mais où est passée la souris ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bon, maintenant que l'iPhone est sorti, on peut supposer que l'iMac version 2007 (s'il sort) aura un look, sinon inspiré de l'iPhone, au moins en harmonie avec cet iPhone.
> 
> Et peut-être même un écran tactile... (*même si ça pose plein de questions d'ergonomie, d'orientation de l'écran, etc.)
> *
> ...



Ah bon ?


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ah bon ?



Tu r&#233;ponds au sujet des probl&#232;mes d'ergonomie ?
Ben oui : autant je suis partisan du tout tactile, autant je ne me vois pas pendant plusieurs heures lever les bras en direction de mon &#233;cran, s'il a la m&#234;me orientation que les iMacs actuels.
L'&#233;cran doit donc &#234;tre tr&#232;s inclin&#233;, genre &#224; 45&#176;, pourqu'on puisse pratiquement reposer les bras sur le bord de l'&#233;cran. Mais du coup, la visibilit&#233; sera diff&#233;rente, peut-&#234;tre moins confortable, et surtout l'encombrement plus important en profondeur.
Sans parler de l'iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e qui donnera une vue en contreplong&#233;e pas forc&#233;ment tr&#232;s r&#233;ussie (&#224; moins qu'elle sorte automatiquement de l'engin comme une antenne t&#233;lescopique :mouais:  ).

Donc en d&#233;finitive, c'est pas gagn&#233;.  
Cette fois-ci, si la technique de l'&#233;cran tactile est adopt&#233;e sur l'iMac, les designers auront eu du pain sur la planche.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu réponds au sujet des problèmes d'ergonomie ?
> Ben oui : autant je suis partisan du tout tactile, autant je ne me vois pas pendant plusieurs heures lever les bras en direction de mon écran, s'il a la même orientation que les iMacs actuels.
> L'écran doit donc être très incliné, genre à 45°, pourqu'on puisse pratiquement reposer les bras sur le bord de l'écran. Mais du coup, la visibilité sera différente, peut-être moins confortable, et surtout l'encombrement plus important en profondeur.
> Sans parler de l'iSight intégrée qui donnera une vue en contreplongée pas forcément très réussie (à moins qu'elle sorte automatiquement de l'engin comme une antenne télescopique :mouais:  ).
> ...




Bien pourquoi pas faire tout tactile mais conservé toute de même le clavier ? :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien pourquoi pas faire tout tactile mais conservé toute de même le clavier ? :rose:



Ça ne règle pas le problème. Si l'écran reste vertical, on va vite avoir des crampes dans les bras (pour tout ce qui requiert en temps normal l'usage de la souris).


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça ne règle pas le problème. Si l'écran reste vertical, on va vite avoir des crampes dans les bras (pour tout ce qui requiert en temps normal l'usage de la souris).



Ca fait les bras , c tout


----------



## lanss07 (14 Janvier 2007)

Personellement, je trouve ça très bien qu'apple garde le même look au niveau de ses machines, car celà permet de montrer ou suggérer que un mac qu'il soit animé d'une puce intel ou power pc, c'est toujours un mac. Rien ne change. Sinon les comparaisons auraient été plus importante jusqu'à engendrer une certaines séparation entre les ancien mac users et les nouveaux swichers, on aurait peut être eu plus de réaction dans le genre "c'était mieux avant".
JE pense qu'il est bon qu'apple reste sur le même design pendant encore au moins un an.
De plus estétiquement je trouves que les machines actuelles sont parfaites... épurés, élégantes.
changer de style serait prendre le risque pour apple, de n'être qu'un fabricant de PC lambda.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> Personellement, je trouve ça très bien qu'apple garde le même look au niveau de ses machines, car celà permet de montrer ou suggérer que un mac qu'il soit animé d'une puce intel ou power pc, c'est toujours un mac. Rien ne change. Sinon les comparaisons auraient été plus importante jusqu'à engendrer une certaines séparation entre les ancien mac users et les nouveaux swichers, on aurait peut être eu plus de réaction dans le genre "c'était mieux avant".
> JE pense qu'il est bon qu'apple reste sur le même design pendant encore au moins un an.
> De plus estétiquement je trouves que les machines actuelles sont parfaites... épurés, élégantes.
> changer de style serait prendre le risque pour apple, de n'être qu'un fabricant de PC lambda.




Ah bon ? Je savais pas que l'imac ( première génération ) avait mal marché


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ah bon ? Je savais pas que l'imac ( premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration ) avait mal march&#233;


Lanss07 n'a rien dit de tel.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> Personellement, je trouve ça très bien qu'apple garde le même look au niveau de ses machines, car celà permet de montrer ou suggérer que un mac qu'il soit animé d'une puce intel ou power pc, c'est toujours un mac. Rien ne change. Sinon les comparaisons auraient été plus importante jusqu'à engendrer une certaines séparation entre les ancien mac users et les nouveaux swichers, on aurait peut être eu plus de réaction dans le genre "c'était mieux avant".
> JE pense qu'il est bon qu'apple reste sur le même design pendant encore au moins un an.
> De plus estétiquement je trouves que les machines actuelles sont parfaites... épurés, élégantes.
> changer de style serait prendre le risque pour apple, de n'être qu'un fabricant de PC lambda.


Le passage à intel est terminé depuis "longtemps", et bien accepté... Je pense qu'Apple peut sans risque sortir une nouvelle machine. Garder encore un an le design actuel ne ferait que frustrer les Mac Users qui se voient déjà souvent mis de côté pour laisser à l'iPod (maintenant à l'iPhone) la meilleure place...


----------



## saturnin (20 Janvier 2007)

Et si en meme temps que leopard et l'iphone sortait un imac au design iphone?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Et si en meme temps que leopard et l'iphone sortait un imac au design iphone?


Je sais pas trop, &#231;a me para&#238;t difficile de changer v&#233;ritablement de design en imitant l'iPhone: c'est rectangle, c'est plat... comme l'iMac actuel! Si tout ce qu'ils changent, c'est les proportions de l'&#233;cran et la couleur du cadre, &#231;a vaut pas trop la peine...
Moi j'imagine mieux un changement plus radical, comme quand on est pass&#233; du G3 au G4, puis du G4 au G5. Enfin, j'esp&#232;re...
Et on ne parlera pas de la fonction "&#233;cran tactile", qui serait, &#224; mon sens (et comme certains l'ont d&#233;j&#224; soulign&#233; dans ce forum) compl&#232;tement inutile et inconfortable: passer sa journ&#233;e avec le bras tendu vers son &#233;cran, &#231;a doit &#234;tre chiant! A moins qu'ils ne d&#233;cident de r&#233;volutionner encore une fois l'industrie informatique et qu'ils nous pondent une nouvelle mani&#232;re d'utiliser un ordi, mais l&#224; j'y crois pas trop 
Sinon, l'id&#233;e de le faire sortir en m&#234;me temps que L&#233;opard me para&#238;t int&#233;ressante (et le plus t&#244;t sera le mieux )


----------



## saturnin (20 Janvier 2007)

Moi je crois plus à un style de trackpad-clavier tactile pour remplacer le clavier et la souris existante.
En fait deux écrans quoi, l'un classique avec une bonne résolution et tout ça.
Un autre plus petit (taille clavier) avec lequel on agirait.


----------



## Aladisse (20 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Moi je crois plus à un style de trackpad-clavier tactile pour remplacer le clavier et la souris existante.
> En fait deux écrans quoi, l'un classique avec une bonne résolution et tout ça.
> Un autre plus petit (taille clavier) avec lequel on agirait.



moi je crois que je vais devoir faire des heures supp pour me payer un tel truc.


----------



## cookie (21 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Moi je crois plus à un style de trackpad-clavier tactile pour remplacer le clavier et la souris existante.
> En fait deux écrans quoi, l'un classique avec une bonne résolution et tout ça.
> Un autre plus petit (taille clavier) avec lequel on agirait.



En gros, quelque chose comme ça...
Je ne l'ai pas encore fini mais j'étais assez pressé de le montrer ;-)


----------



## tbr (21 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Moi je vois qu'une possibilit&#233;:
> En 2004, Apple &#224; &#233;tonn&#233; tout le monde en mettant tout un ordinateur dans l'&#233;cran (plat, cela s'entend).
> La prochaine &#233;tape? Son seul moyen d'innover serait de mettre tout un ordinateur...dans le clavier[..] :rateau:



Bon, allez, je vais dire une grosse vanne. D&#233;sol&#233;.

Si tu pousse un peu plus loin que le clavier, c'est directement dans le *** de Microsoft que Apple va mettre ses ordis. Je me r&#233;f&#232;re &#224; Vista vs Leopard. 

Pour ma part, et pour redevenir un instant s&#233;rieux, je me moque de savoir comment sera la nouvelle (et hypoth&#233;tique) mouture de iMac. L'essentiel doit se trouver DANS la bo&#238;te. 
Soit dit, en passant, je ne cracherai pas (c'est sale) sur un beau iMac, m&#234;me si le mien est pas mal du tout tel que. J'aimerais entre autres choses avoir une deuxi&#232;me sortie Ethernet, de la connectique audio plus muscl&#233;e, plus de RAM d'entr&#233;e de jeu, le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la fille du cr&#233;mier.

_Trop tard pour &#231;a, ch'uis d&#233;j&#224; mari&#233;. 
... et non, elle n'est pas fille de cr&#233;mier, encore moins cr&#233;m...
Stooop._

Bon, en fait, m'en fiche... J'ai achet&#233; mon iMac 20" en ao&#251;t dernier (2006), ce n'est pas pour le changer tout de suite vu le prix qu'il m'a co&#251;t&#233; (-/+ 2 800 &#8364; TTC). Je fais confiance en Apple pour nous pondre un truc qui va d&#233;friser le monde de l'informatique, un de ces trucs que tout ce (beau ?) monde va all&#232;grement "pomper", en versions plus ou moins bien faites.

Quant au clavier "virtuel" - ou tactile -, je ne sais pas. Disons que je n'y crois pas trop. Pour ma part, il manquerait l'effet de retour (sous les doigts) des touches reprenant leur position verticale d'origine.
En revanche, s'il s'agit de concevoir un clavier dit "Universel" - c'est-&#224;-dire, partageant la s&#233;rigraphie Mac/Windows.. voire *Nux/*BSD et autres. Mais l&#224;, &#231;e deviendrait hardos &#224; faire et &#224; lire - j'y crois beaucoup plus. Vu le nombre grandissant de switcheurs avec un clavier Mac et un clavier PX, en train de jongler (de m&#233;moire) avec les touches, un bon p'tit clav'ton que chez la Pomme serait pour moi (et vous ?) le bienvenu.

Ou bien on attend et Apple am&#233;liore ce truc, des fois qu'il passe de l'&#233;tat de vaporware &#224; hardware/p&#233;riph. &#224; un prix abordable et au design plus agr&#233;able.

Mieux encore : ceci
http://www.vkb-tech.com/lumio.php?cid=15


----------



## saturnin (21 Janvier 2007)

cookie a dit:


> En gros, quelque chose comme ça...
> Je ne l'ai pas encore fini mais j'étais assez pressé de le montrer ;-)



Ouai un truc dans ce style.
PS : il est bien fait je trouve.


----------



## cookie (21 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai qu'un clavier tactile comme celui-là poserait un petit problème au niveau du touché. Mais on peut déjà imaginer qu'il y ai un petit haut parleur dans le clavier qui diffuserait un petit son à chaque touche que l'on... touche. (un peut comme sur le mighty mouse).

L'avantage de se clavier par contre serait énorme au niveau de la compatibilité avec les logiciels.

Imaginez : vous pourriez passer d'OSx à Windows (via bootcamp ou autre). Le clavier changerait automatiquement d'aspect. Ce n'est pas très compliqué étant donné que ce n'est qu'un écran.

Même chose pour les logiciels comme photoshop, protools,... le clavier pourrait changer d'aspect pour afficher des touches en rapport avec les foncions du logiciel.

On pourrait aussi imaginer que la partie "clavier numérique" peut-être remplacée si on le veut par un afficheur iTunes (la pochette de la chanson en lecture, la navigation,...)


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

cookie a dit:


> En gros, quelque chose comme ça...
> Je ne l'ai pas encore fini mais j'étais assez pressé de le montrer ;-)



Sympathique effectivement mais tout ça parait tout de même moins probable qu'une refonte simple du design de l'imac ou que la sortie d'un macbook pro 12 pouce 


Mais j'aime bien le principe !


----------



## fredintosh (15 Février 2007)

Voilà une piste très intéressante, qui dépasse d'ailleurs le sujet proprement dit de l'iMac :

l'iMac détachable/portable  











Et c'est une demande de brevet signé Apple.

Plus d'infos chez MacBrains.


----------



## cookie (15 Février 2007)

Une sorte de tablet Mac avec un dock qui sert se socle. Bonne idée ça !

Vous vous baladez avec votre tablet mac et quand vous voulez le recharger ou travailler avec un clavier et une souris, vous le mettez sur le dock.

Bon maintenant, tout le monde sait qu'Apple est passé maître en sortie de brevet en tous genre sans pour autant les mettre en oeuvre... L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Février 2007)

Ces derniers temps, il y a quand m&#234;me pas mal de brevets signal&#233;s l'an pass&#233; qui sont devenus r&#233;alit&#233;...


----------



## CERDAN (16 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Voilà une piste très intéressante, qui dépasse d'ailleurs le sujet proprement dit de l'iMac :
> 
> l'iMac détachable/portable
> 
> ...


 

cette idée me plait.


----------



## doctor maybe (17 Février 2007)

un autre brevet qui va dans le sens de certaine hypothese suggeré au dessus!!

http://hrmpf.com/wordpress/99/apple-proposes-blank-ipodphonemacbook-just-add-buttons http://hrmpf.com/wordpress/99/apple-proposes-blank-ipodphonemacbook-just-add-buttons


----------



## CERDAN (17 Février 2007)

pas tr&#232;s explicite, vous l'avez compris ?


----------



## richard-deux (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> pas très explicite, vous l'avez compris ?



C'est comme les Légo.  
Je suis dubatif devant ce système même si je trouve l'idée bonne.
Je ne sais pas si à force de décrocher et raccrocher tel ou tel truc, les prises de connections ne s'abîment pas avec le temps.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Février 2007)

Justement, y a pas de connection, me semble-t-il, c'est juste tactile...


----------



## richard-deux (19 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, y a pas de connection, me semble-t-il, c'est juste tactile...



Pourquoi pas, je n'avais vu cela comme cela.


----------



## olekhnov (19 Février 2007)

l'idée de l'écran "détachable" est sympa, même si je m'imagine difficilement me balader chez moi avec mon écran d'iMac 24 pouces en tant que tablet-pc


----------



## davdenice (19 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, y a pas de connection, me semble-t-il, c'est juste tactile...



Et le joystick type Atari VCS, on fait comment pour le faire en tactile ? 

Il ne faudra pas avoir peur d'arracher la coque du portable


----------



## kenell (19 Février 2007)

mouais..
pour le concept imac détachable, le concept n'est pas mauvais, et existe plus ou moins, je crois : un ordinateur très compacte avec un socle qui permet le rechargement et l'extension de la memoire avec un DD intégré au socle. Les modèle devront considerablement s'alléger pour permettre une telle prouesse... par contre, il y aura plein de problèmes a résoudre du genre le clavier et la souris sans fils faut aussi les trimballer ou c'est un ecran tactile?


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Février 2007)

Il serait aussi possible d'intégrer facilement un écran pivotable, utilisable droit (comme les anciens moniteurs A4) ou à l'italienne.... Assez gadget vu la taille des écrans actuels, mais possible....


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Il serait aussi possible d'intégrer facilement un écran pivotable, utilisable droit (comme les anciens moniteurs A4) ou à l'italienne.... Assez gadget vu la taille des écrans actuels, mais possible....



Je vote pour !   C'est gadget de prime abord, mais au fond, ça pourrait être tout à fait utile dans certaines situations.
Exemples : des tableaux qui nécessitent une grande hauteur d'affichage (tableaux par exemple), ou en PAO pour visualiser en grand une affiche au format vertical, etc.

Avec l'affichage qui s'adapterait automatiquement selon le sens de l'écran, comme pour l'iPhone !


----------



## cookie (21 Février 2007)

Imaginez cette petite merveille que l'on pourrait poser sur un pied qui servirait de dock ! :love:


----------



## Paradise (21 Février 2007)

Magnifique mais pas du tout utilisable, et il ne faut pas oublier que le marché des ces tablet est ultra petit et pro. (dommage )


----------



## fredintosh (21 Février 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Magnifique mais pas du tout utilisable, et il ne faut pas oublier que le march&#233; des ces tablet est ultra petit et pro. (dommage )



  Ce n'est pas aux produits Apple de s'adapter au march&#233;, c'est au march&#233; de s'adapter aux produits d'Apple !   

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas enti&#232;rement une plaisanterie : Apple peut parfois sortir un produit dont l'aspect innovant ou particulier peut &#224; lui seul influencer ou modifier le march&#233; ou la "tendance"...
exemple : Ipod, musique en ligne, et peut-&#234;tre iPhone... donc, pourquoi pas une MacTablet, et pourquoi pas en plusieurs formats &#224; terme.


----------



## trevise (21 Février 2007)

Pour travailler convenablement à domicile ou au bureau, il faut au minimum 15". Je vous laisse imaginer la taille et le poids de la MacTablette si elle devait être convertible en ordinateur de bureau au moyen d'un dock...


----------



## spleen (21 Février 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Pour travailler convenablement à domicile ou au bureau, il faut au minimum 15". Je vous laisse imaginer la taille et le poids de la MacTablette si elle devait être convertible en ordinateur de bureau au moyen d'un dock...



Des portables font 12 ou 13" sans que cela ne gêne personne.
Les Tablet PC avec écran tactile existent depuis pas mal de temps chez Fujitsu Siemens (avec station d'accueil) :
http://www.fujitsu-siemens.fr/products/mobile/tablet_pcs/stylistic_st.html


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2007)

C'est vrai qu'avec le iPhone, ya probablement des possibilit&#233;s qui s'ouvrent au niveau des &#233;crans tactiles, qui sait...


----------



## disfortune (21 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je vote pour !   C'est gadget de prime abord, mais au fond, ça pourrait être tout à fait utile dans certaines situations.
> Exemples : des tableaux qui nécessitent une grande hauteur d'affichage (tableaux par exemple), ou en PAO pour visualiser en grand une affiche au format vertical, etc.
> 
> Avec l'affichage qui s'adapterait automatiquement selon le sens de l'écran, comme pour l'iPhone !



Tu ne t'imagines pas l'utilité que ca porrait avoir en musique aussi!!
Reason en vertical pour avoir un beau rack et puis boum! (comme dirait steve) on passe en horizontal pour logic et le mixage!
Et puis si ca pouvait etre tactile là alors, la table de mixage virtuelle 
Bon j'arrete de rêver....


----------



## CERDAN (21 Février 2007)

oui, cette idee de mac tablet qui peut se brancher sur un socle pour le retour chez soi est un tr&#232;s bon concept.


----------



## trevise (22 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Des portables font 12 ou 13" sans que cela ne gêne personne.
> Les Tablet PC avec écran tactile existent depuis pas mal de temps chez Fujitsu Siemens (avec station d'accueil) :
> http://www.fujitsu-siemens.fr/products/mobile/tablet_pcs/stylistic_st.html




Et ça se vend bien ?

On ne parle pas d'un portable 12" qui a vocation à n'être qu'un portable (j'ai eu un Ibook, je sais ce que c'est ). Là, il s'agit d'un tablette que l'on veut utiliser indifféremment comme portable et fixe. Et en fixe, 12", ça ne le fait pas.


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Février 2007)

Plus j'y réfléchis, plus je me dit que l'écran pivotant avec un systéme d'orientation automatique à la iphone, devient probable...


----------



## spleen (22 Février 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Et ça se vend bien ?
> 
> On ne parle pas d'un portable 12" qui a vocation à n'être qu'un portable (j'ai eu un Ibook, je sais ce que c'est ). Là, il s'agit d'un tablette que l'on veut utiliser indifféremment comme portable et fixe. Et en fixe, 12", ça ne le fait pas.



Il est vrai que c'est un portable, et ça n'est que ça. C'est un produit à diffusion relativement "confidentielle".
Le problème, c'est que maintenant les gens veulent à la fois un portable et un écran de desktop... il me semble qu'il y a une légère incohérence 
On en arrive à des bidules avec un écran de 17", inutilisables en mobilité.
Par contre, pour avoir utilisé l'écran tactile avec un stylet sur un mini portable 12" (toujours chez Fujitsu), je peux dire qu'une fois qu'on est habitué, c'est vraiment génial...


----------



## Paradise (22 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Plus j'y réfléchis, plus je me dit que l'écran pivotant avec un systéme d'orientation automatique à la iphone, devient probable...





et bien arrete de reflechir   Brek l'écran qui pivote :hein:


----------



## Nicofieu (23 Février 2007)

ce qui serait sympa c'est un Imac qui projete le clavier devant lui comme ce truc de Hama






Idéalement aussi avec un grand trackpad virtuel où on glisserait le doigt pour faire bouger le curseur


----------



## iota (23 Février 2007)

Salut.

Ce genre de clavier virtuel est pratique ponctullement (voyage etc) mais je me vois mal utiliser &#231;a au quotidien...

En plus, si le syst&#232;me est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'iMac, on ne pourra pas positionner le clavier o&#249; l'on veut... pas tr&#232;s pratique quoi 

@+
iota


----------



## cookie (23 Février 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> ce qui serait sympa c'est un Imac qui projete le clavier devant lui comme ce truc de Hama
> 
> Idéalement aussi avec un grand trackpad virtuel où on glisserait le doigt pour faire bouger le curseur



Je pense que cette solution a déjà été évoqué un peu plus haut dans ce sujet ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ce genre de clavier virtuel est pratique ponctullement (voyage etc) mais je me vois mal utiliser ça au quotidien...
> 
> ...



encore une technologie super qui n'a pas le marché qui va avec c'est bien dommage


----------



## Black_Yeti (2 Mars 2007)

Moi je vois bien le MacTablet de Cookie: on l'ulilise la journée pour les études, le travail...avec l'écran tactile multitouch et le soir, on le pose sur un pied style iMac actuel pour le transformer en MiniMac  , avec un vrai clavier et une vraie souris.

(rêve, rêve, rêve...)


----------



## cookie (3 Mars 2007)

On pourrait même aller plus loin. Le lecteur optique pourrait se trouver non pas dans la tablette mais sur le pied. Comme ça on réduirait l'encombrement. Bon, du coup pas moyen de regarder des dvd en mode "transportable" à moins de copier le dvd sur le disque de la tablette.

Tiens tant qu'à parler du disque dure pourquoi ne pas aller encore plus loin. Le disque dure de 250GO serait aussi intégré au pied. Alors que la tablette embarquerait un plus petit disque voir même 32Go de mémoire flash (2x32Go en option  ). Du coup, encore un gain de place et d'autonomie.

On parle beaucoup d'écran tactile, de multitouch,... et principalement sur le futur iMac. Mais beaucoup trouvent ( et j'en fait parti) que ce ne serait pas très pratique de devoir se pencher sur son bureau pour pouvoir atteindre l'écran.

Je pense que cette solution est la meilleur parce que c'est un excellent compromis (je suis belge alors les compromis, ça me connaît !) entre un iMac traditionnel et un tablet mac.

Reste maintenant que se balader avec un écran de 20" sous le bras c'est pas génial encore que. S'il est suffisamment plat et léger avec une housse spéciale, pourquoi pas !


----------



## oohTONY (6 Mars 2007)

Pour ceux qui parlaient de clavier sensitif :







Lien vers l'article : JournalduGeek

Si c'est déjà inventé ça m'étonnerais qu'Apple l'utilise


----------



## Paradise (6 Mars 2007)

je trouve sa.... horrible  :rateau:


----------



## UnAm (6 Mars 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> je trouve sa.... horrible  :rateau:



+1


----------



## cookie (6 Mars 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Pour ceux qui parlaient de clavier sensitif :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas trop le concept. Ce sont les inconvénient sans les avantages. Mon idée était un clavier dont les touches étaient remplacées par un écran tactile. L'avantage était que l'on pouvait changer les touches comme on le voulait suivant le logiciel utilisé. Mais ici, si je comprend bien, ce n'est pas le cas. Ce n'est qu'une surface tactile et pas un écran.


----------



## Paradise (7 Mars 2007)

comme les claviers des jeux pour enfant...


----------



## DrFatalis (7 Mars 2007)

Un autre avantage d'un clavier "virtuel" serait de pouvoir changer sa disposition des touches: ni qwerty ni azerty ne sont optimaux pour la vitesse et la justesse de frappe....


----------



## Paradise (7 Mars 2007)

dites moi si je me plante mais le topic c'est bien sur le design de L'iMac...?  




non....?


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2007)

Je crois que tu as bon, l&#224; ...


----------



## Anthony (8 Mars 2007)

Moi j'avais dessiné ça il y a quelques temps.
Ca fait un mix du design du Spartacus (oui, il y en a qui s'en souviennent) et de l'iMac.
On peut rabattre/pencher plus ou moins le pied derrière pour l'utiliser comme une tablette pour la photo ou la musique...
Il y a suffisamment de place pour caser 2 dd (avec du 24", il y a quand même de la surface), et il y a du Core 2 Quad (les Xeon, c'est pour la gamme pro).
Qu'est-ce que vous en dites au niveau du look?


----------



## Anthony (8 Mars 2007)

Et puis la suite


----------



## cookie (8 Mars 2007)

Sympa le concept 

Je pense qu'effectivement, c'est mieux pour un &#233;cran tactile de ne pas &#234;tre sur un pied en hauteur (contrairement aux iMac et aux &#233;crans Apple)


----------



## Anthony (8 Mars 2007)

Merci ! 

Et d'accord avec toi pour la réflexion sur le couple écran tactile/pied : c'est bien pour cette raison que j'ai eu cette idée.

App


----------



## Anthony (8 Mars 2007)

Sympa !


----------



## davdenice (8 Mars 2007)

En fait il n y'aura pas de pied.
Un champ magnétique sera crée par l'iMac lorsqu'il détectera la présence d'une table, et se déclenchera automatiquement, laissant l'unité centrale flotter dans les airs.
La batterie sera rechargée par supra-conduction.


----------



## Anthony (8 Mars 2007)

Et le mac-user devant la table aura le roit à une greffe made by Apple : il pourra être rechargé en café et en chips par le champ magnétique.

Apple rules ! And you will see why 1984 will be like 1984 !

Lol


----------



## cookie (8 Mars 2007)

Et il n'y aura plus du tout de clavier. On pourra le commander grâce à la pensée.
Il faudra se faire implanter une puce sous la peau. (Pour ceux qui ont peur des opérations chirurgicales, je vous rassure, il aura une version en suppositoire).

Bon, ok, je vais me coucher...


----------



## UnAm (8 Mars 2007)

tr&#232;s fun 
apr&#232;s "mais o&#249; est pass&#233; l'ordinateur?"
ils pourront dire "mais o&#249; sont pass&#233;s le clavier & la souris?"


----------



## CERDAN (9 Mars 2007)

tr&#233;s jolis !  bravo !


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2007)

cookie a dit:


> (Pour ceux qui ont peur des opérations chirurgicales, je vous rassure, il aura une version en suppositoire).





UnAm a dit:


> très fun
> après "mais où est passé l'ordinateur?"
> ils pourront dire "mais où sont passés le clavier & la souris?"



DT©


----------



## nel (12 Mars 2007)

bonjour,
je souhaite acquerir un Imac mais je me demande si il n'y a pas une sortie de nouvel Imac en 2007.
Avez vous entendu des rumeurs la dessus ou bien des infos?
merci d'avance

un futur Maczien


----------



## Al_Copett (12 Mars 2007)

Avec Apple c'est à chaque coup une loterie, parfois les rumeurs sont justes et parfois les rumeurs étaient fantaisistes. Donc, garde la tête froide et surveille l'AppleStore qui est inaccessible en cas de modification du site (pour  l'introduction d'un nouveau produit ou une mise à jour d'un existant).


----------



## babeuf (12 Mars 2007)

Ahhh, j'ai l'impression de me relire il y a quelques mois, quand j'attendais désespérément le nouvel imac. Et puis, après m'être fait charrier par les mac users qui s'amusaient de mes hésitations alors que je tournais sur un vieux 5500 (un truc de 10 ans... toujours efficace, mais un peu dépassé).

Les arguments qui m'ont convaincu de ne pas attendre (et j'ai bien fait parce que j'y serais encore...) : attendre Léopard, c'est prendre le risque (minime certes) de servir de testeur à un nouveau système pas forcément exempt de bugs divers. Mais ce que tu attends toi c'est plutôt la sortie de la machine, là c'est à mon avis plus une question de sous. J'ai eu mon imac intel 20p pour 1380 euros, c'est cher, mais quelle bécane !!! (C'est ma femme qui fait la tête). Lorsque Apple renouvelle une gamme, elle remonte ses tarifs, qui redescendront quelques mois plus tard pour relancer les ventes.
Mais un nouvel imac avec peut-être Léopard (ce serait étonnant qu'ils sortent les deux à deux semaines d'intervalle !), là tu vas payer plein pot ! Je parie sur au moins 1600 euros pour le 20p (s'ils conservent les mêmes tailles d'écran).
Or, l'imac intel est absolument génial (quelques pbs évoqués sur le forum, mais c'est le propre d'un forum de se faire l'écho des galères... le coup des trains en retard.) pour un prix plancher (pour apple).
En outre je pense que je n'aurai aucun souci pour installer Léopard dans un an avec un petit coup de jeune au niveau de la mémoire (passer à 2GO).

Es-tu un peu juste au niveau financier ?
As-tu des gros besoins (PAO, vidéo...) ?

À toi de voir...

Mais bon, si t'attends, t'auras le best pendant quelques mois. Avec certainement un look  tout aussi génial. Alors... ??


----------



## romain31000 (13 Mars 2007)

c'est pas vraiment le bon endroit pour les rumeurs de sortie si?
babeuf, quand il y aura un update de l'imac, je pense pas que le prix évolue, un 20" restera ainsi a 1499 même si le processeur évolue.
Et pour tes 2go de RAM pour Léopard, je pense que t'éxagères complètement.1go sera largement suffisant voire même 512mo ( j'ai un pote qui fait tourner 10.4.8 sur un ibook g4 1.0ghz sans aucun problème)


----------



## babeuf (13 Mars 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> c'est pas vraiment le bon endroit pour les rumeurs de sortie si?
> babeuf, quand il y aura un update de l'imac, je pense pas que le prix évolue, un 20" restera ainsi a 1499 même si le processeur évolue.
> Et pour tes 2go de RAM pour Léopard, je pense que t'éxagères complètement.1go sera largement suffisant voire même 512mo ( j'ai un pote qui fait tourner 10.4.8 sur un ibook g4 1.0ghz sans aucun problème)




Pas de rumeur, mais la réponse à une interrogation que j'ai eue également.

Totalement d'accord pour Léopard, je voulais simplement dire qu'il y avait encore de la marge avec un imac intel et qu'il y avait une certaine évolutivité.

Pour le prix, un peu moins OKK, à voir... 
Je reste persuadé qu'à taille d'écran égale, en intégrant de nouvelles fonctionnalités (Tuner TNT ?...) qu'Apple se doit d'intégrer pour une sortie, il y aura une hausse du prix. Ceci justifiant cela.
Je suis retourné voir les prix du 20p :
juin 2006 : 1769
juillet : 1645
sept : 1645
oct : 1435 
Rien n'a bougé ensuite, la baisse d'octobre se justifiant peut-être par la sortie du 24p.
Je maintiens qu'on est au creux de la vague.
Et même si l'équivalent du 20p actuel fait 21p, à 1750 ou plus, ça fait une belle différence.

Mais bon STOP, on n'est pas là pour les rumeurs que diable !


----------



## CERDAN (13 Mars 2007)

L'actuel iMac est amplement suffisant, ( je dispose d'un core duo simple et ca tourne ultra vite) n'h&#233;site pas, ou attend leopard pour profiter de ce syst&#232;me d'exploi. sans payer le surplut.


----------



## apenspel (18 Mars 2007)

Le prochain iMac sera 2 Tablet PCs 17' &#224; coins magn&#233;tiques pour pouvoir refermer la b&#234;te, avec charni&#232;res (dans lesquelles seront int&#233;gr&#233;es les batteries) verticales et horizontales d&#233;tachables pour s'adapter &#224; tous les usages et formats de documents.
Chacun pourra servir de TrackPad et de clavier comme sur l'iPhone.
Il y aura un graveur HD/Raie bleue dans chacun d'eux. Ils communiqueront bien-s&#251;r par Airport.
Ils seront exempts de DD pour int&#233;grer uniquement de la Flash.
Chacun de ces modules aura 2 X Intel Core 2 Duo pour arriver &#224; 8 c&#339;urs au total.
Ils p&#232;seront 2, 18 Kg pour une &#233;paisseur de 26 mm au total.
Ah oui, et l'ensemble de charni&#232;res/batteries externes ignifuges aura une autonomie de 76 heures.
L'ex&#233;cution se fera en blanc/noir/rouge ou alu bross&#233;. Ch&#226;taigner, acajou ou ch&#234;ne moyen en option.
Apple se montrera chiche question auto-collants pour rabattre le prix de vente au niveau du MacBook.


----------



## greggorynque (18 Mars 2007)

Je t'ai cru un instant 

en tout cas si c'etais vrai les bebettes couteraient au bas mot 5000&#8364; (rien que pour la memoire flash et les batteries multiples et le blue ray....)


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Mars 2007)

Apple renouvellera sa gamme en Juin pour intégrer les nouveautés hard correspondant aux nouvelles fonctions de leopard. 
A moins qu'il ne suffisent de ne ne changer que les claviers...  
Mais non, ce n'est pas un secret...
Si? a bon, c'est bête ça alors! :love:


----------



## apenspel (18 Mars 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je t'ai cru un instant


Moi, j'aimerais y croire. Mais alors, en châtaigner. Et la pomme incrustée à l'or fin.
Ça va de soi. :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mars 2007)

on est en plein d&#233;lire  !!!


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2007)

un mac en carbone? :mouais:


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (18 Mars 2007)

En  janvier dernier, avant l'iPhone  , j'avais évoqué mon point de vue sur le retour de l'ergonomie pour le iMac, style moniteur design Samsung 971P 

J'attends toujours de voir ce que sera le prochain *form factor *de l'iMac 2007


----------



## fredintosh (18 Mars 2007)

mon_grain_de_sel a dit:


> En  janvier dernier, avant l'iPhone  , j'avais évoqué mon point de vue sur le retour de l'ergonomie pour le iMac, style moniteur design Samsung 971P
> 
> J'attends toujours de voir ce que sera le prochain *form factor *de l'iMac 2007


Peut-être pratique, mais absolument hideux de mon point de vue.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2007)

Je ne comprend pas le principe du montage, la. Pourquoi un pied de travers ? ( qui est moche comme le dit fredintosh  )


----------



## kenell (19 Mars 2007)

oui effectivement, niveau design c'esp as bien beau de mon avis aussi. 
Enfin, apple pourrait en faire quelque chose mais je demande a voir.

Autrement, je me demande si apple enlèvera la marge du iMac en bas avec le logo. ça prends de la place, mis en même temps si on l'enlève, ça me fera bizarre.


----------



## apenspel (20 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas le principe du montage, la. Pourquoi un pied de travers ? ( qui est moche comme le dit fredintosh  )


Juste pour la photo Pour montrer que ça permet de faire pivoter l'écran en mode vertical.


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (20 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Juste pour la photo Pour montrer que ça permet de faire pivoter l'écran en mode vertical.



Merci apenspel pour la précision. 

Je ne prétends pas que ce modèle soit le design absolu. seulement qu'au point de vue ergonomique, il peut se contorsionner pour rencontrer des positions diverses impossible depuis de tournesol G4 et même plus encore comme la rotation en mode portrait...


----------



## patrickz (20 Mars 2007)

apparemment un nouvel iMac arrive, plus fin et plus lisse (20" et 24"):
http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2582


----------



## apenspel (25 Mars 2007)

Pour en rajouter une couche, la Mighty Mouse sera enfin nettoyable sans perdre la garantie.


----------



## Max London (25 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Pour en rajouter une couche, la Mighty Mouse sera enfin nettoyable sans perdre la garantie.



Si ils pouvaient faire une Mighty Mouse qui ne devrait pas se nettoyer (si vite) ce serait déjà bien


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mars 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Si ils pouvaient faire une Mighty Mouse qui ne devrait pas se nettoyer (si vite) ce serait déjà bien



oui, évidemment.


----------



## apenspel (25 Mars 2007)

Alors, avec une boulette laser. Et finis les soucis.


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mars 2007)

Apple &#224; tendance &#224; cr&#233;er des objets salissants, non ?


----------



## UnAm (25 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Apple &#224; tendance &#224; cr&#233;er des objets salissants, non ?



ah, tu parles du futur iMac tactile?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Apple à tendance à créer des objets salissants, non ?



Ils doivent avoir quelque partenariat secret avec Cif, Fébrèse et autres depuis le retour de Steve... 

Les rats ! :rateau:


----------



## lifenight (25 Mars 2007)

patrickz a dit:


> apparemment un nouvel iMac arrive, plus fin et plus lisse (20" et 24"):
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2582



Que veux tu dire par plus lisse ?


----------



## cookie (25 Mars 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ils doivent avoir quelque partenariat secret avec Cif, Fébrèse et autres depuis le retour de Steve...
> 
> Les rats ! :rateau:



Fébrèse, c'est pas un truc contre les mauvaises odeurs ?
Ils ont des Macs qui puent chez Apple ?


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2007)

Bon. Vous &#234;tes sympas, vous arr&#234;tez les blagues vaseuses, merci.


----------



## patrickz (28 Mars 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Que veux tu dire par plus lisse ?


slimmer and sleeker

Faut demander &#224; Jonathan Ive ce qu'il a en t&#234;te ...


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2007)

Comme les portables,  1 Inch d'epaisseur...


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Avril 2007)

Lorsque l'on voit cette image d'un des brevet d'Apple on peut espérer qu'ils réintégreront  le concepte de l'iMac G4 en tactile... on de l'iMac G5 en tactile...






Après cela pose le problème du clavier car un écran tactile vertical est pas la meilleur solution pour taper du texte... Donc quid des claviers (tactiles ?)... Ou avec la technologie du "laser"http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/VPK-9759/ aux coté de la webcam intégrée...

qui ferais réellement de l'iMac du tout en un ! Enfin presque il y aurait encore la souris...

Je pense que si Léopard est tactile ainsi que les nouveaux mac, il faudra forcément que léopard tire encore parti du matériel non tactile actuel donc un os x.5 avec deux environnement? Un tactile et un "normal" ?


----------



## iota (2 Avril 2007)

Salut.



vampire1976 a dit:


> Ou avec la technologie du "laser"http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/VPK-9759/ aux cot&#233; de la webcam int&#233;gr&#233;e...


C'est la pire id&#233;e qu'Apple pourrait avoir...

Franchement, le clavier enti&#232;rement virtuel (tactile, laser ou autre) je n'y crois pas vraiment...
Il est n&#233;cessaire de sentir les touches sous les doigts pour taper rapidement, ce que n'offre pas ce genre de technologie...

Un clavier classique disposant d'une zone tactile personnalisable, pourquoi pas... (mais bonjour le prix du clavier).

@+
iota


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Avril 2007)

Justement il existe une technologie tactile qui permet de tromper les sens du touché, et de ressentir que l'on touche un bouton !


----------



## Paradise (2 Avril 2007)

c'est un produit top qui n'a pas le march&#233; qui va avec   tout comme les tablets :rateau: 

c'est dommage mais c'est comme sa, il ne faut pas confondre innovation et flop massif


----------



## noche84 (3 Avril 2007)

Comme le dit Paradise : Il ne faut pas confondre innovation et flop massif...

Apple fait, d'habitude, bien le discernement...

Souvent leurs produits sont inovant et pourtant on a un air de connu ( et non de déjà vu... ) exemple : iPod qui ressemble à un baffle de chaine hifi...

Tout l'art est de concilier l'habituel avec l'innovant. Les gens n'aiment pas le changement, c'est dans la nature humaine. Il s'agit donc de donner l'impression de connu dans un disponsitif totalement nouveau...

Et la... Ne participant pas aux brainstorming des ingénieurs R&D Apple, je ne saurais pas dire comment il pourraient faire ça dans le cadre des dispositifs de commande de l'ordi ( souris-clavier )


----------



## iota (3 Avril 2007)

Salut.



vampire1976 a dit:


> Justement il existe une technologie tactile qui permet de tromper les sens du touché, et de ressentir que l'on touche un bouton !


Génial, un clavier qui coute le prix d'un Mac Pro  

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (3 Avril 2007)

Non, BEAUCOUP plus cher 

Un ecran tactile avec un pseudo "retour" de force pour sentir les touches, je n'y crois pas trop, ce serais cher pour quel interet ? ? ?

Les ecrans  tactiles, ca fait rever, MAIS cela ne pourrais en usage pro ou semi pro seulement 10% a tout casser de la clintele mac.... Pour un cout élevé, et un coté pas forcement tres pratique....

Moi je prefererais un Imac avec un design plus fixe, qui permettrais d'eviter de jeter l'ecran quand tu veux changer d'ordinateur.....


----------



## Paradise (3 Avril 2007)

Moi je suis pas difficile juste un iMacG4 -> en intel avec &#233;cran de 24"


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2007)

Ca va basculer sur le devant ca


----------



## kenell (10 Avril 2007)

eh regardez ça :





source : cubedesigners.com
C'est pas beau?? je trouve ça vraiment stylé pour remplacer les prochains iMac...
Tout du moins l'idée de fond : écran tactile et clavier sans fil intégré dans la housse, pour pouvoir s'en servir partout et l'emporter facilement.
Bon j'admet qu'il y a des problèmes à régler du style comment on fait pour le 24 pouces...mais bon c'est pas mal je trouve...
Vous en pensez quoi??


----------



## greggorynque (10 Avril 2007)

enorme, je t'imagine te baladder dans la rue avec ton imac 24 pouces, ce serais la grande classe  et il vaut mieux pas etre une fille


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Avril 2007)

J'ai un souci avec le bouton vert en bas &#224; gauche.
Si non, c'est bon pour un &#233;ventuel futur MacBook, pas iMac.
Il manque l'iSight.


Rappelons que l'iMac doit rester une machine de bureau, aussi fin et discret que l'on puisse le rendre.



Ceci dit, si le clavier offre un bon touch&#233;, je serais pas contre d'&#234;tre une b&#234;ta testeur 
Mais j'ai le sentiment que les cot&#233;s ne sont pas bien prot&#233;g&#233;s par ce clavier/housse, bien que le concept soit tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant...


----------



## kenell (10 Avril 2007)

Cela reste un concept bien sur, qui est d'ailleurs un pc a la base...
C'est vrai, le 24 pouces dans la rue c'est balèze...  

peut-etre que ouais pour le macbook...ou peut-etre meme l'iPhone...ou un nouveau modèle...
En tout cas, si apple développe sur cette idée, avec un mac plus fin et plus...plus...plus macintosh, je suis preneur


----------



## CERDAN (11 Avril 2007)

Ou il pourraient adopter ce concept pour le macbookpro 12 ou 13 pouces ?


----------



## UnAm (11 Avril 2007)

voudrais pas dire, mais sur la photo, c'est XP avec un clavier windows :rateau:


----------



## cookie (11 Avril 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> voudrais pas dire, mais sur la photo, c'est XP avec un clavier windows :rateau:



Chuuut, faut pas le dire


----------



## CERDAN (11 Avril 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> voudrais pas dire, mais sur la photo, c'est XP avec un clavier windows :rateau:



Surtout le fond d'écran


----------



## oohTONY (12 Avril 2007)

SONY ce la joue extrat plat avec ses futurs écrans OLED prévus pour fin 2008 :








> taux de contraste de 1.000.000:1, une résolution 1080p pour le modèle 27" et de 1024x768 pour le modèle 11", le tout dans 9mm d'épaisseur seulement !



Je vois bien ce genre de chose pour les CINEMA DISPLAY ou le prochain iMac   

Mais SONY va sûrement l'utiliser pour ces PC tout intégrés type iMac en plus gros, plus moches et plus chers....


----------



## cookie (12 Avril 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


>



:love: :love:


----------



## ipod83 (12 Avril 2007)

Pas mal du tout!!!
Est ce que l'écran parrait un peu translucide ou 'est une hallucination de ma part...
:rateau:


----------



## chounim (12 Avril 2007)

hum, j'vois pas l'interet d'etre translucide, mais peut etre...en tous cas, super fin...

Par contre, il a 2 alimentations....mystere...


----------



## cookie (12 Avril 2007)

ipod83 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout!!!
> Est ce que l'écran parrait un peu translucide ou 'est une hallucination de ma part...
> :rateau:



Ca veut dire que lorsqu'il sera éteint on verra à travers, ça peut-être vraiment sympa !
Par contre, il ne vaut mieux pas le mettre devant une source de lumière. Déjà que je voit la pomme à travers l'écran de mon portable quand il y a beaucoup de soleil derrière.



chounim a dit:


> hum, j'vois pas l'interet d'etre translucide, mais peut etre...en tous cas, super fin...
> 
> Par contre, il a 2 alimentations....mystere...



Prise courant et prise dvi/vga non ?


----------



## chounim (12 Avril 2007)

cookie a dit:


> Prise courant et prise dvi/vga non ?



Bon, bah, j'vais m'coucher moi.... :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## oohTONY (12 Avril 2007)

Il n'est pas transparent c'est un reflet ! Et suffit de mettre une plaque en fer très fine et hop plus aucun risque de transparence à la lumière :rateau:


----------



## cookie (13 Avril 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Il n'est pas transparent c'est un reflet ! Et suffit de mettre une plaque en fer très fine et hop plus aucun risque de transparence à la lumière :rateau:



Oui mais du coup, on ne voit plus à travers lorsqu'il est éteint. Ce serait vraiment drôle ça :love: 

Mais comme tu dis, ils pourraient vendre en option cette petite plaque pour ceux que ça n'arrange pas.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

Pour minimiser l'epsace que prendra l'iMac, Apple n'aura qu'a les faire de manière à pouvoir les integrer dans les fenêtres     :rateau:


----------



## cookie (13 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour minimiser l'epsace que prendra l'iMac, Apple n'aura qu'a les faire de manière à pouvoir les integrer dans les fenêtres     :rateau:



En voilà une bonne idée. Une véranda Apple !


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

avec un &#233;cran de veville qui fait des barres pour les stores !!!!


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2007)

Hum ...


----------



## cookie (13 Avril 2007)

Pour parler plus sérieusement, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà entendu parlé d'une telle technologie ? (je parle d'un écran transparent ou translucide).
On avait déjà évoqué cette possibilité avec un autre concept d'iMac un peu plus haut dans cette discussion.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

pas tr&#232;s &#224; jour : 2005:hein:  mais bon
http://emarketing.typepad.com/emarketing/2005/04/lcran_transpare.html

Ils parlent de PC mais l'ordinateur, c'est un powerbook. mouai...


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

En fait je crois que c'était un poisson d'avril :hein: :rose:


----------



## kenell (13 Avril 2007)

Photoshop?....


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

kenell a dit:


> Photoshop?....



tu parles de quoi ?


----------



## noche84 (14 Avril 2007)

Bhé ui c'était un montage réalisé avec PhotoShop... Il est marqué en dessous : "[Edit] Nous sommes le 1er avril..."

Donc bon... un écran à hollogrames c pas pour tout de suite... mais intéressant pour une future interface 3D avec capteurs de mouvements ;-)

Il n'empeche que là c'est plus des rumeurs, c'est la branche anonyme du forum http://www.cannaweed.com ;-) (  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Avril 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Il n'empeche que là c'est plus des rumeurs, c'est la branche anonyme du forum http://www.cannaweed.com ;-) (  )



  ....

Pourtant, on y arrivera un jour à ces écran transparents : D'abord sur les vitres de nos voitures (affichage "haut").... et petit à petit ... partout. :love:


----------



## kenell (14 Avril 2007)

euh, d&#233;sol&#233; mais ce syst&#232;me fonctionne grace &#224; un projecteur, ainsi qu'au pouvoir r&#233;fl&#233;chissant du pare-brise, ce n'est pas un &#233;cran en bonne et due forme...
Mais en tout cas, tu as bien raison, ce syst&#232;me pourrait &#234;tre adapt&#233; &#224; un CPU de bureau.

Mais je reste sceptique... Apr&#232;s tout, &#231;a sert &#224; quoi de voir le mur moche derri&#232;re l'&#233;cran, les cables d'alim et tout et tout....:mouais:

PS : cerdan -> je parlais de ton lien et de toutes les photos, le mbp entre autre a &#233;t&#233; rajout&#233; sur l'image.


----------



## CERDAN (14 Avril 2007)

kenell a dit:


> PS : cerdan -> je parlais de ton lien et de toutes les photos, le mbp entre autre a &#233;t&#233; rajout&#233; sur l'image.



ok, je comprend &#224; pr&#233;sent  

Pour ma part, je pense qu'Apple laissera les iMac comme &#231;a et rajoutera une gamme iMac Pro. 20 et 24 en alu un peu comme le premier post de la discussion.


----------



## kenell (14 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ok, je comprend &#224; pr&#233;sent
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense qu'Apple laissera les iMac comme &#231;a et rajoutera une gamme iMac Pro. 20 et 24 en alu un peu comme le premier post de la discussion.



un iMac noir &#231;a tente quelqu'un? noir pas comme le mb noir, mais en semi translucide comme le mb blanc ou le iMac actuel...


----------



## CERDAN (14 Avril 2007)

il me faut une photo pour donner un avis


----------



## Warflo (16 Avril 2007)

De toutes façon, même si l'écran était transparent, on verrait les composans qui sont _derrière_ l'écran (a part sur les portables). Et puis c'est vrai, quel interet ?


----------



## CERDAN (16 Avril 2007)

Oui, ca n'offre pas grand chose sauf de se la frimer.


----------



## oohTONY (16 Avril 2007)

iMac Noir :
Réalisé par : *JUZ sur MB*


----------



## CERDAN (16 Avril 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> iMac Noir :
> Réalisé par : *JUZ sur MB*



pas mal du tout, mais il faudrait laisser les acheteurs choisir entre noir et blanc.


----------



## oohTONY (16 Avril 2007)

Ce qui implique une gestion des stocks, donc un manque &#224; gagner, donc un surco&#251;t 

Et pourquoi citer un post qui ce trouve juste au dessus ? :mouais:

P-S : qu'est ce qu'il est mauvais l'&#233;cran 4:3 19" DELL ! Je ne vois m&#234;me pas la diff&#233;rence entre l'iMac et le fond blanc ! (mon mac me manque d&#233;j&#224


----------



## F118I4 (25 Avril 2007)

Un imac noir:je trouve pas &#231;a jolie peut &#234;tre parceque je suis habitu&#233; au imac blanc.
Par contre le montage fait par JUZ(plus fin que les imacs actuelle)est r&#233;aliste pr un nouveau imac a venir.
si un nouveau imac sort en sept(parceque je pense pas qu' il sortira avant puisque il y a les macbook et les macbook pro encore &#224; mettre &#224; jour)il aura surement avec"Les puces Penryn"d' intel qui est annonc&#233; au deuxi&#232;me sem&#232;stre 2007 avec 4  coeurs.Une ann&#233;e plus que charg&#233; pr apple


----------



## Paradise (27 Avril 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Une année plus que chargé pr apple



il était temps    parce que là!!!! :mouais:


----------



## kenell (1 Mai 2007)

et si on restait dans les blancs... Une autre de mes cr&#233;ations PS...
http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimacsj9.jpg


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mai 2007)

kenell a dit:


> et si on restait dans les blancs... Une autre de mes créations PS...
> http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimacsj9.jpg



Très belle réalisation, je susi souflé :rateau:     . Surtout le pied qui est blanc , ca donne quoi si on enlève la pomme et si les contoures étaient égaux sur tous les côtés ?:rose:


----------



## kenell (1 Mai 2007)

here it is, cerdan...
http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimac2bd2.jpg
photoshop, of course...


----------



## F118I4 (2 Mai 2007)

kenell a dit:


> et si on restait dans les blancs... Une autre de mes créations PS...
> http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimacsj9.jpg


J' adore!!!!




kenell a dit:


> here it is, cerdan...
> http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimac2bd2.jpg
> photoshop, of course...


Celle là,je suis moins fan c' est surement parcequ' il n' y a pas le logo apple.


----------



## oohTONY (2 Mai 2007)

Oui tr&#232;s jolie !
&#199;a correspond &#224; une vieille r&#233;alisation &#224; moi :





`


(c'est 21" pas 12" :d )


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mai 2007)

kenell a dit:


> here it is, cerdan...
> http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimac2bd2.jpg
> photoshop, of course...



Bien, on peut dire que tu fais vite   , je l'aime bien celui-la.


----------



## Anthony (2 Mai 2007)

Je vous informe que mes designes sont maintenant sur mon site : www.spotmac.info, et plus paeticulièrement dans leblog, avec un lien vers mon Flickr.


----------



## kenell (2 Mai 2007)

très belle idée de design, anthonyz, pour ton iMac, dans la partie Spotblog...
Plus différente et moderne en tout cas, et j'apprécie beaucoup. 

Si vous avez des propositions de design, n'hésitez pas...


----------



## kenell (2 Mai 2007)

un petit dernier ce soir tout en regardant TF1....
http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newimacs3dd8.jpg
d&#233;sol&#233; si la page est un peu longue &#224; charger...


----------



## UnAm (3 Mai 2007)

oh oui excellent!
Le top serait que l'&#233;cran se d&#233;tache pour devenir un truc tactile! (brevets d&#233;pos&#233;s pour tout &#231;a... vu sur MacBrains)... vraiment fun le deernier


----------



## oohTONY (3 Mai 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Oui tr&#232;s jolie !
> &#199;a correspond &#224; une vieille r&#233;alisation &#224; moi :
> 
> 
> ...



Excusez moi le lien &#233;tait mort voil&#224; :


----------



## noche84 (3 Mai 2007)

oué malgré tout le passage du G3 ( cocotte minute/micro-onde/ etc lol ) au G4 tournesol était une vrai innovation... passage du G4 au G5 ça changeait bcp aussi ( innovation aussi d'ailleurs même si j'aimais quand même le design de ce G4 )... Puis il y a eu l'évolution : + fin avec webcam mais ça n'est qu'une évolution et pas une innovation...

Et ici encore une fois, ça resterait une évolution. 

Mais j'aimerais voir une innovation  

( bien que ces maquettes soient très jolies/intéressantes... Mais ça reste de l'évolution. Ne pourrait-on pas innover en se détachant plus du design actuel ? )


----------



## CERDAN (3 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> oué malgré tout le passage du G3 ( cocotte minute/micro-onde/ etc lol ) au G4 tournesol était une vrai innovation... passage du G4 au G5 ça changeait bcp aussi ( innovation aussi d'ailleurs même si j'aimais quand même le design de ce G4 )... Puis il y a eu l'évolution : + fin avec webcam mais ça n'est qu'une évolution et pas une innovation...
> 
> Et ici encore une fois, ça resterait une évolution.
> 
> ...



J'aimais bien cela moi    : http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/3343/imacpro23inch1jr.jpg


----------



## cookie (3 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aimais bien cela moi    : http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/3343/imacpro23inch1jr.jpg



Oui, moi aussi. D'autant que ça unifierait les produits apple (mac-mini, imac, écran, nano,...).

Mais ça a déjà été dit plus haut, ce serait bien d'avoir une vrais innovation. Bien que je n'ai pas trop d'idée à ce sujet.


----------



## Velvar (3 Mai 2007)

je salive d'avance !!


----------



## Anthony (3 Mai 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> oh oui excellent!
> Le top serait que l'écran se détache pour devenir un truc tactile! (brevets déposés pour tout ça... vu sur MacBrains)... vraiment fun le deernier



Oui, en effet, c'est ce que j'ai imaginé : le pied derrière coulisse (regarde les autres dessins dans ma gallerie FlickR, le lien est dans l'article de mon SpotBlog), se range, et alors on a un tablet iMac, que l'on peut poser sur le bureau pour faire du 100% tactile (musique, montage...).

Merci pour les visites !


----------



## CERDAN (3 Mai 2007)

Velvar a dit:


> je salive d'avance !!



On sait quand cela sortira ? non,  , moi je suis decu qu'apple ne comunique pas son calendrier (mais la , je reve) ou un prototype .


----------



## kenell (3 Mai 2007)

to anthonyz : effectivement, le proto que tu as dessin&#233; est superbe, mais si apple cr&#233;ait une telle machine, le 20 pouces de 7kg (poids du 17 pouces) dans la main, &#231;a reste assez limit&#233;...


----------



## Anthony (3 Mai 2007)

kenell a dit:


> to anthonyz : effectivement, le proto que tu as dessiné est superbe, mais si apple créait une telle machine, le 20 pouces de 7kg (poids du 17 pouces) dans la main, ça reste assez limité...



Pas forcément : si Apple passe aux écran LED, on gagne en épaisseur, et donc en poids.
De plus, je ne pensais pas à un usage nomade (un écran 24" pouces ne passe pas dans mon sac à dos...), mais plutôt à un usage semi-sédentaire : si tu veux faire du texte, tu le met en position classique, si tu veux mixer, tu range le pied et tu te sers de ton écran comme une table de mixage, ou de montage pour la vidéo... Pour la photo, tu t'en sers comme une tablette graphique...
Tu vois le truc ?


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mai 2007)

Superbe *oohTONY* 
C 'est une tr&#232;s bonne &#233;volution par rapport au imac actuel.
On verra bien si c' est une &#233;volution ou une innovation que apple nous pr&#233;pare.
Les fans pr&#233;ferent une innovation ,moi je pense qu' apple nous fera une &#233;volution.


----------



## noche84 (4 Mai 2007)

Oui je jouais sur les termes évolution / innovation... Mais une évolution digne du nom ne sera pas mal prise lol

J'espère juste que ça sera plus percutant que, comme je l'ai dit plus haut "rajouter une webcam" et le rendre plus fin  

De toute façon, c'est Jonathan Ive qui détient le secret :love:


----------



## F118I4 (4 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> J'espère juste que ça sera plus percutant que, comme je l'ai dit plus haut "rajouter une webcam" et le rendre plus fin


Je suis entièrement d' accord avec toi.


----------



## didick41 (4 Mai 2007)

Salut

Moi j'imagine un truc fou depuis que je suis all&#233; au futuroscope...
Un mac 3D avec des lunettes...
Un truc de ce genre l&#224; :

Edith: D&#233;sol&#233;, mais ton image est trop grande. R&#233;duis-la puis fait un nouveau post (ou &#233;dite celui-ci). Merci.


----------



## didick41 (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## kenell (4 Mai 2007)

pas mal !, on va au moins dire que ça a le mérite d'être innovant en informatique, mais Leopard n'est a priori pas en mesure de pouvoir faire une interface 3D, et l'idée de mettre des lunettes polarisées par dessus mes lunettes de miopie pour faire de l'ordi me répugne...


----------



## noche84 (5 Mai 2007)

bah si t'es myope il suffit de se rapprocher lol Et grâce à la 3D, les éléments parraitront plus proches  

Nan mais plus sérieusement c'est une idée innovante mais malgré tout difficile à réaliser actuellement... Quoi qu'il faut voir ce que saura faire Leopard bien sur !

Au sinon... ça reste un joli fake bravo !


----------



## oohTONY (5 Mai 2007)

C'est "OS X.6" donc pas pour LEOPARD ! Il voit plus loin conscient que sa réalisation est un peu trop innovantes pour notre temps ! Effectivement il y a des myopes ici (mince je lui suis aussi... et pourtant....)


----------



## greggorynque (5 Mai 2007)

JE signale juste qu'il existe deja aujourd'hui des ecrans 3D sans lunettes, ne me demandez ni comment ca marche ni si ca pete les yeux mais ca existe c'est sur... Et il paraitrait meme que ca marche plutot bien... ...


----------



## yret (5 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> JE signale juste qu'il existe deja aujourd'hui des ecrans 3D sans lunettes, ne me demandez ni comment ca marche ni si ca pete les yeux mais ca existe c'est sur... Et il paraitrait meme que ca marche plutot bien... ...


 
j'aimerais bien en prendre aussi, moi ! vite dis-moi ! c'est de la marocaine ? :rateau:


----------



## cookie (5 Mai 2007)

didick41 a dit:


>



Par contre, ça m'étonerais que lors de la sortie de la version 10.6 de Mac OS, on parle encore des "core 2 duo". (D'ici 2009/2010 date +/- probable du remplaçant de Léopad).


----------



## iota (5 Mai 2007)

Salut.



yret a dit:


> j'aimerais bien en prendre aussi, moi ! vite dis-moi ! c'est de la marocaine ? :rateau:


Nec, Sharp, Samsung et Toshiba ont d&#233;j&#224; fait la d&#233;monstration de ce type d'&#233;crans 3D sans lunette (voir ici ou l&#224;).

@+
iota


----------



## chounim (5 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> JE signale juste qu'il existe deja aujourd'hui des ecrans 3D sans lunettes, ne me demandez ni comment ca marche ni si ca pete les yeux mais ca existe c'est sur... Et il paraitrait meme que ca marche plutot bien...




Mouep, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en voir un fonctionner, ca releve pus de la "prouesse" technique pour l'instant...c'est pas vraiment au point...ca p&#232;te un peu les yeux, et y'a presque trop de truc a voir...Mais c'est peut etre q'on est simplement pas habitu&#233;...en tous cas, c'est d&#233;rangeant...


----------



## didick41 (5 Mai 2007)

L'idée m'est venu au futuroscope, pour ceux qui on vu "Cyberworld". Je me suis dit "imagine ca sur un mac à ecran tactile ou des gands , avec une interface 3 D à la "Minority Report".
Carrément délirant...

Mais l'interface de l'iphone n'en est pas si loin...

C'est un délire mais un jour qui sait...


----------



## davdenice (5 Mai 2007)

Personnelement , les écrans en 3D ça me donne le vertige, tout comme les lunettes avec un verre rouge et l'autre vert, qui étaient fournis parfois dans des BD.

Et puis j'ai pas envie de gerber sur mon mac


----------



## ipod83 (5 Mai 2007)

A propos de la dalle du nouvel Imac, pensez vous qu' Apple gardera de l'IPS, ou passera t'il à une nouvelle technologie du type Led comme peut être les futurs portables?


----------



## greggorynque (6 Mai 2007)

Tiens ca me fait penser a un truc important, fin 2008 apple sera ENTIEREMENT passé aux écrans OLED comme spécifié dans leur communiqué de presse lié a l'écologie, ils ont signalé qu'ils arreteraient de produires plusieurs matières nocives directements liées a l fabrications d'écrans LCD et ceci grace au future passage a l'OLED...

Donc toutes les prochaines générations devraient etre sous OLED bone nouvelle sauf pour les prix

Mais bon pour les portables en particuliers ca veux dire des ecrans plus lumineux consommant moins ce qui sera appreciable...


----------



## iota (6 Mai 2007)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> Tiens ca me fait penser a un truc important, fin 2008 apple sera ENTIEREMENT pass&#233; aux &#233;crans OLED comme sp&#233;cifi&#233; dans leur communiqu&#233; de presse


Apple va passer aux &#233;crans LCD avec r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage par LED (m&#234;me dalles LCD que celles utilis&#233;es actuellement, mais les tubes fluorescents sont remplac&#233;s par une matrice de LED).
Ce qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec les &#233;crans OLED.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (6 Mai 2007)

Oupsss oui des ecrans LED et pas OLED, c'est une erreur (sisi c'est vrai)


----------



## ipod83 (6 Mai 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Apple va passer aux écrans LCD avec rétro-éclairage par LED (même dalles LCD que celle utilisées actuellement, mais les tubes fluorescents sont remplacés par une matrice de LED).
> Ce qui n'a rien à voir avec les écrans OLED.
> ...



Ha super, mais je ne sais pas si des dalles de ce type existent bien en 20 et 24''.
Qui les fabrique?


----------



## iota (6 Mai 2007)

ipod83 a dit:


> Ha super, mais je ne sais pas si des dalles de ce type existent bien en 20 et 24''.
> Qui les fabrique?


20" ça existe en 4/3 (XL20 de Samsung par exemple).
A priori, dans la mesure ou les dalles LCD sont les mêmes (c'est uniquement le système de rétro-éclairage qui diffère), ont devrait trouver assez rapidement des écrans à backlight LED de toutes tailles.

@+
iota


----------



## ipod83 (6 Mai 2007)

Okette.
Je viens de voir que le seul gros inconvénient sur cette technologie reste la durée de vie de la dalle...
 
De toute façon, on renouvelle nos ordi assez rapidement.
Si ça tient 3 à 5 ans sans baisse de luminosité/contraste, ça sera déjà bien.


----------

